# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Sättigungsbiopsie

## Fralut

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin seit zwei Monaten fleißiger Leser dieses Forums und jetzt wird es ernst. Nach einem in den letzten zwei Monaten beschleunigten PSA-Anstieges von 5/2011 4,2 auf jetzt 5,7 möchte ich nächste Woche ein Biopsie machen lassen. Mein Urologe rät mir die Biopsie als Sättigungsbiopsie stationär machen zu lassen um eine größere Sicherheit in der Diagnostik zu erreichen. Tastbefund und TRUS sind unauffällig. Er hat mich, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gut beraten und ich denke, die Entscheidung ist richtig, die Biopsie vornehmen zu lassen. Die einzige Frage, die mich beschäftigt, ist das Risiko, das mit einer solchen ausgedehnten Biopsie, im Verhältnis zu einer "kleinen" ambulanten mit weniger Probenahmen, einhergeht. Ist das wesentlich erhöht? Kann es zu stärkeren Schmerzen und einer längeren Erholungszeit führen? Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit einer solch ausgedehnten Biopsie. 
Ich sage schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Viele Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sättigungsbiopsie?


Wikipedia kennt das nicht und schlägt Kartoffeln oder Nudeln vor:

"Sättigungsbeilage"

Aber Google führt zu einer Dissertation zu Deiner Frage:
http://hss.ulb.uni-bonn.de/2007/1228/1228.pdf
Susanne Wolf, "Die Sättigungsbiopsie bei Prostatakrebs"
Zusammenfassung Seite 57ff
Laienhaft zusammengefasst:

*Wer mehr stochert, findet mehr*, 
aber nicht nur quantitativ, sondern auch qualitativ, das heisst, das Gleason-Grading passt bei Sättigungsbiopsien mit mehr als 12 Stanzen besser als bei Biopsien mit weniger als 12 Stanzen.
Mit "passen" meine ich die Bestätigung, des GS aus der Biopsie nach der RPE, ohne down- oder upgrading. 

Über Schmerzen, Erholungszeit und andere Nebenwirkungen steht das nichts. Du kannst aber sicher sein, dass sich die NW, Infektions- und andere Risiken nicht linear zur Anzahl Stanzen verhält, sondern irgendwie logaritmisch; 
Also etwa so: 
*Ein Wespenstich tut weh, zweie weher, aber erst viere tun doppelt so weh.* 
So lassen sich auch 8 Wespenstiche noch recht gut aushalten. Ich hab's (unfreiwillig) ausprobiert.

Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Frelut:-

Ich halte die "Sättigungsbiopsie" für eine Massnahme, die schlicht und recht als Körperverletzung verboten werden sollte.

Betrachte einmal die Anatomie der Prostata und informiere Dich gründlicher über die Risiken dieses m.E. auch in Anbetracht des PSA-Wertes völlig unangemessenen Eingriffs.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## tom aus lu

Leider führt manchmal aber auch schon ein Wespenstich zum Tod. 

Das Thema Biopsie und Risiken ist ja auch schon mehrfach diskutiert worden.  Wenigstens findet die hier aufgeführte unter klinischen Bedingungen statt.

Auch hier gilt der Rat eine Entscheidung nicht voreilig zu treffen.

Tom

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Fralut,
 "Sättigungsbiopsie" ist meines Erachtens ein unbestimmter Begriff. Die Anzahl der zu entnehmenden Stanzen ist doch wohl abhängig von der Größe der Prostata. Ich habe im Jahre 2006 bei einem Prostatavolumen von rund 100 ml eine Biopsie durchführen lassen, bei der 24 Stanzen entnommen wurden. Bei dieser Grösse (rund 6 cm Durchmesser) erschien mir das von der Vorstellung her gerade noch akzeptierbar. Bei einer Stanze wurden geringe Anteile eines Prostatakarzinoms gefunden. Bei der im Jahre 2011 durchgeführten HOLEP wurden in rund 100 ml Spänen weniger als 1 % Krebszellen festgestellt.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und die richtige Entscheidung.

Henrik

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Fralut (ein natürlicher Name wäre als Anrede schöner),

wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist "Sättigungsbiopsie" ein unscharfer Begriff. Das können 20 oder z. B. 60 Stanzen sein. Von einer kleinen Prostata bleibt im letzteren Fall nicht mehr viel Brauchbares übrig. Die aktuelle Urologische Leitlinie empfiehlt zehn bis zwölf Stanzen.

Grundsätzlich wächst mit der Anzahl der Stanzen das Risiko einer Infektion. Ob es nun linear zur Anzahl der Stanzen wächst oder logarithmisch, wie Hvielemi meint, weiß ich nicht, ich würde aber eher an einen linearen Zusammenhang glauben. Infektionen (mit Fieber einhergehend) bis hin zur lebensbedrohlichen Sepsis (Blutvergiftung) sind das eigentliche Risiko einer Biopsie, und seit einigen Jahren wächst das Risiko dafür, weil immer häufiger Darmkeime gegen das routinemäßig zur Infektionsprophylaxe eingesetzte Antibiotikum sich als resistent erweisen. Das Infektionsrisiko liegt derzeit bei etwa 2,5 % (d. h. bei jeder 40. Biopsie gibt es eine Komplikation); das Sepsisrisiko bei etwa 1 % (d. h. bei jeder 100. Biopsie findet der Patient sich auf der Intensivstation wieder). Wenn Du in letzter Zeit eine Antibiotika-Behandlung hattest, dann ist das Risiko erhöht, dass Du resistente Darmkeime in Dir trägst.

Ich bin deshalb heute der Meinung (bis vor einiger Zeit habe ich das etwas lockerer gesehen), dass eine Biopsie nicht auf einen vagen Verdacht hin vorgenommen werden sollte (z. B. weil der erstmals überhaupt bestimmte PSA-Wert über den magischen 4 ng/ml liegt oder weil  wie wohl in Deinem Fall  von den beiden einzig vorliegenden PSA-Messungen die zweite einen höheren Wert anzeigt als die erste, das kann alle möglichen Ursachen haben). Ab drei Messungen mit steigender Tendenz wird schon eher ein Schuh draus. 

Statt einer großzügigen Sättigungsbiopsie würde ich dazu raten, die Anzahl der Stanzen möglichst gering zu halten und  auf eigene Kosten, versteht sich, die Krankenkassen übernehmen das nicht  sie unter einem bildgebenden Verfahren vornehmen zu lassen, das verdächtige und darum vorrangig und gezielt zu biopsierende Areale der Prostata anzeigt. Siehe dazu hier, hier und hier. Du kannst noch ein Weiteres tun und mit weiteren Blutmarkern außer dem PSA  natürlich wieder auf eigene Kosten  abchecken lassen, ob der Verdacht auf das Vorliegen eines Karzinoms sich eher bestärken oder eher relativieren lässt, siehe hier und hier. 

Wahrscheinlich habe ich Dich hiermit jetzt verunsichert, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass Patienten über das Risiko einer Biopsie und Möglichkeiten, dieses zu minimieren, aufgeklärt werden sollten.

Ralf

----------


## Fralut

Hallo zusammen, 

zunächst mal vielen Dank für die Antwoten, die ich bisher erhalten habe. Es ist sehr angenehm zu wissen, dass es hier viele Gleichgesinnte gibt, die gerne helfen. Zu Ralfs Anmerkung; mein  Name ist Frank. Das ist wirklich die schönere Anrede. 

Das Infektionsrisiko ist eigentlich auch meine größte Sorge, neben den zu erwartenden Schmerzen nach der Biopsie. Über die genannten Verfahren habe ich mich auch schon informiert, aber auch die Heidelberger Uniklinik hat mir gesagt, dass eine hohe Sicherheit nur durch eine Biopsie zu erreichen ist. Die Uniklinik nimmt trotz bildgebenden Verfahren allerdings auch ca. 20 Proben. Ich muss sicher auch noch etwas ausführlicher auf meine PSA-Entwicklung eingehen. Es wurden bisher sechs Tests gemacht, die Ergebnisse waren von Mai 11 bis Januar 12 stabil bei ca. 4,2 und stiegen jetzt über drei Monate auf 4,7 und letzte Woche 5,3 an. Das beunruhigt mich sehr und ich möchte schon eine höhere Gewissheit haben was los ist. Darüberhinaus leide ich unter leichten Rückenschmerzen im Bereich der unteren Wirbelsäule und was ich mir da (wahrscheinlich oder hoffentlich) nur einbilde könnt ihr Euch sicher denken. Und da erscheint mir die vorgeschlagene Biopsie der richtige Weg. Diese wird in der Klinik durchgeführt unter Vollnarkose oder PDA, also zunächst schmerzfrei. Ich muss eine Nacht zur Beobachtung bleiben. Ich wüsste halt gerne, ob es hier jemanden gibt, bei dem diese Art der Biopsie schon vorgenommen wurde und wie er die Zeit danach empfunden hat. 


Viele Grüße
Frank

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Frank,

Wie Du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst, habe ich umfangreiche Erfahrungen mit Biopsien (u.a. 3 Sättigungbiopsien mit je 20 Proben). Die Schmerzen hielt ich für erträglich - es wurde jeweils ohne Narkose biopsiert. Ich nahm jeweils einen Tag vor dem Eingriff Antibiotika und dann die Tage danach - es trat in keinem Fall ein Infekt auf ( Glück ?). Die Sättigungsbiopsien wurden im Klinikum ambulant durchgeführt. Ich musste jeweils solange im Krankenhaus bleiben, bis die Blutungen weitgehend zum Stillstand kamen (normalerweise 2 - 3 Stunden). Bei einer Biopsie blutete es länger, sodass eine Nacht im KH erforderlich war. 
Zusammenfassung meiner Erfahrungen und mein Rat: Vor der Biopsie klären, ob es andere Gründe für den Anstieg des PSA - Wertes gibt. Wenn nein, dann Sättigungsbiopsie (die Anregungen von Ralf aufgreifen). Wenn negativ, d.h. kein Pca nachgewiesen, dann weitere Biopsien erst bei weiter deutlich höherem PSA - Wert.

Gute Entscheidung wünscht
Werner

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Frank,
vielleicht noch ein Tip für Dich,an der Uni Düsseldorf, Prof. Albers, läuft z.Zt. eine Studie über eine MRT gestützte Biopsie,
mit der die Anzahl der Stanzen erheblich reduziert sein dürfte. Es werden keine Kosten berechnet.
Ich meine, dass sich vor einiger Zeit ein Betroffener hier im Forum gemeldet hat, der über positive Erfahrungen berichtet hat. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr wer das war.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## tom aus lu

Zu den Biopsien ist eine kritische Haltung angebracht. Genau wie Ralf es geschrieben hat sollten invasive Diagnostiken als letztes Mittel eingesetzt werden. Bei keinem anderen Organ erlauben wir uns so einen lockeren Umgang. Kein Arzt käme auf die Idee wegen abweichender Basalwerte ins Blaue hinein mal eine Schilddrüse zu punktieren (Bildlich dargestellt).

Wie gesagt ist eine Biopsie ein Beweißverfahren für einen konkreten Verdacht und der sollte vorher schon durch andere Diagnostiken begründet sein. Der Ansatz eine Biopsie durchzuführen um einen Krebs auszuschließen ist schlichtweg falsch. Dies geschieht oftmals nur um Patienten zu beruhigen und natürlich auch aus monetären  Gründen.

Wenn eine Biopsie notwendig dann kann jedem, wie von Ralf schon erwähnt, auch nur empfohlen werden etwas Geld zu investieren und diese MRT gestützt und gezielt durchzuführen.

Sicherlich ist es schwierig in einem Forum, bei dem Menschenleben eben durch diese Biopsien gerettet wurden, davon zu überzeugen, Biopsien kritisch zu bewerten. Aber bedenkt, wie viele Männer täglich unnötig biopsiert werden aber dabei auch ein Risiko eingehen, mit zum Teil erheblichen Folgeschäden rechnen zu müssen.

Eine Biopsie ist in meinen Augen nur dann sinnvoll wenn sie gezielt zum Einsatz kommt! Ich bin lediglich ein Gegner von massenhaften "Volkseingriffen" um die berühmte Nadel im Heuhaufen zu finden.

Tom

----------


## Werner2

Hallo Frank,

bei mir wurde eine 24fache Biopsie in Vollnarkose vogenommen. Im Prinzip hätte ich danach nach Hause gehen können, musste aber infolge eines Harnverhaltes und daraufhin gelegtem Katheters eine Nacht im Krankenhaus verbringen. Anderntags war die Prostata wieder abgeschwollen, ich konnte Wasser lassen und nach Hause fahren. Die Schmerzen insgesamt waren nicht anders als bei meinen drei restlichen Biopsien.

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Grundsätzlich wächst mit der Anzahl der Stanzen das Risiko einer Infektion. Ob es nun linear zur Anzahl der Stanzen wächst oder logarithmisch, wie Hvielemi meint, weiß ich nicht, ich würde aber eher an einen linearen Zusammenhang glauben.


Kurz eine Erläuterung, warum ich einen logarithmischen Zusammenhang vermute:

Jede Verletzung beinhaltet ein Infektionsrisiko, auch eine Stanze aus dem gelinde gesagt unsauberen Milieu des Enddarms in die Prostata. Dabei schafft die mechanische Verletzung den Weg für die infektiösen Keime. Sind diese durch das zuvor eingenommene Antibiotikum beherrschbar, liegt die Annahme nahe, dass bei einer gleichartigen Verletzung die gleichen Keime ebenfalls beherrschbar seien. Je mehr Verletzungen, desto grösser die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass auch andere Keime zugegen seien, die trotz Antibiotikum oder mehrerer Antibiotika infektiös seien. 
Trifft dies bei einer Standard-Biopsie von 12 Stanzen nicht zu, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Darm-Biotop am Ort der 13. Stanze anders sei, als an den übrigen 12 Orten.

Vergleich zu Wespenstichen: 
Hat man 12 überstanden, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man auf den gleichzeitig erfolgten 13.  anders reagiere. Wenn (u.U. tödliche) Allergie, dann wohl eher bei dem ersten oder der Dosisverdoppelung durch den zweiten, als bei einer Dosiserhöhung um 8% beim 13. Da liegt der Logarithmus drin.
*
Was nicht gefragt war,* 
ist, ob überhaupt eine Biopsie indiziert sei, und ob es möglich wäre, die bei der Sättigungsbiopsie angestrebte Dichte gezielt dort einzusetzen, wo der Krebs vermutet wird, z.B. durch bildgebende Verfahren. Ich leide wohl immer noch unter der Fehlannahme, dass Ärzte gut überlegen, was sie tun und sich nicht irgendwann auf eine allenfalls fragwürdige Routine festgelegt haben.

Die von Frank geschilderte PSA-Entwicklung mit monatelanger Konstanz, dann einer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von etwa 18 Monaten und schliesslich kurzfristig 6 Monate (oder ähnlich, die genauen Daten *   der PSA-Bestimmungen sind nicht bekannt) lassen kaum auf ein Krebsgeschehen schliessen als Ursache dieses Anstiegs. Woher so plötzlich dieses extreme Veränderung? Eine kurzfristige Weiterbeobachtung des PSA und damit der VZ erscheint angebracht.  
Bei einem Krebsgeschehen müsste ein Trend sichtbar werden, bei z.B. entzündlichem Geschehen, ein Auf und Ab oder ein Plateau wie letztes Jahr.

*
Kurzfristige Veränderungen des PSA lassen sich nur korrekt in VZ umsetzen, wenn das genaue Datum zugeordnet wird. Ich habe folgende Annahmen in Varianten getroffen und in Ralfs äusserst hilfreiche  Excel-Tabelle eingesetzt:

1. Messung  4.2 ng/ml    01. Mai 2012         
2. Messung  4.2 ng/ml    01. Januar 2012
3. Messung  4.7 ng/ml    15. März _bzw. 01. April_
4. Messung  5.3 ng/ml    15. April

Die VZ verändern sich dramatisch: 
2./3. Messung:  15 Monate _bzw. 18 Monate_
3./4. Messung:    6 Monate _bzw.  3  Monate_ 

Eine VZ von 3 Monaten wiese auf einen sehr aggressiven Krebs hin, aber wohl kaum bei diesem PSA-Plateau über einen langen Zeitraum zuvor, denn der Krebs sollte sich eigentlich in konstanten Zeiträumen (VZ) verdoppeln, also exponentiell. Ich wage daher die Behauptung, zumindest der krass beschleunigte Anstieg 3./4. Messung sei nicht krebsbedingt. Zwei weitere 2 Messungen in ebenso kurzen Abständen werden Klarheit bringen, insbesondere wenn man das graphisch aufträgt. Auf Papier, wie mein Urologe das macht, oder am Bildschirm, wie es Knut Krüger virtuos vormacht.

Frank, ich wünsche Dir stets den richtigen Entscheid.
Bis dahin gilt:* Fragen, Fragen, Fragen*,
hier im Forum und im Arztgespräch.

Hvielemi

----------


## tom aus lu

> Ich leide wohl immer noch unter der Fehlannahme, dass Ärzte gut überlegen, was sie tun und sich nicht irgendwann auf eine allenfalls fragwürdige Routine festgelegt haben.
> 
> Hvielemi


Bei den heutigen Bedingungen in einer ärztlichen Praxis gibt es keine Individualbetrachtungen mehr, oder vorsichtig gesagt ist diese eher die Ausnahme. Bei täglich 30 bis 40 Patientenkontakten, manche auch mehr, geht es nur noch mit Routine. Vom Klinikbetrieb ganz zu schweigen.

Tom

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Frank, 
es soll manchmal auch vorkommen, dass eine PSA-Messung fehlerhaft ausfällt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Deshalb würde ich niemals auf Grund eines einzigen erhöhten Wertes eine Biopsie, oder gar Sättigungsbiopsie in Kauf nehmen. Auch würde ich vor dieser Entscheidung noch eine weiter PSA-Kontrolle veranlassen. Man muß da auch nicht lange warten sondern kann dies zeitnah machen lassen. Ich selbst habe einmal so entschieden und diese zusätzliche PSA-Bestimmung selbst veranlasst und bezahlt. Dies hat mich gerade mal 18.- Euro gekostet und der neue Wert war dann prommt wieder niederer. Weiss der Teufel was da los war ? 
Möchte dich nicht verunsichern und auch erwähnen dass dies nur meine Meinung ist und keinesfalls ein med. Rat sein soll. Alles Gute für dich und viel Glück bei den weiteren Entscheidungen, Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> Deshalb würde ich niemals auf Grund eines einzigen erhöhten Wertes ...
>  Auch würde ich vor dieser Entscheidung noch eine weiter PSA-Kontrolle veranlassen. 
> Man muß da auch nicht lange warten sondern kann dies zeitnah machen lassen.


Aus Deinem Profil geht hervor, dass Du aufgrund einer PSA-Erhöhung von 4.1 auf 5.1 in 11 Monaten eine Biopsie machen lassen hast.
Das ist doch genau die Situation, in der sich Frank befindet, mit dem Unterschied, dass er weiss, dass der Anstieg erst in den letzen Monaten stattfand.
Nun, Dein Vorschlag, in kurzen Abständen noch ein- oder zweimal den PSA zu bestimmen, deckt sich mit Beitrag #12.
Die Spezialisten hier können vielleicht noch etwas dazu sagen, wie man aus dem Verhältnis von gebundenem und freiem PSA weitere Aussagen zur Wahrscheinlichkeit von Krebs gewinnen könne. Vielleicht bringt das was bei weiteren Messungen?

Hvielemi

----------


## skipper

Hallo Frank,
der PSA ist erhöht und steigt die letzten Monate -das ist Fakt.
Nur eine Gewebeentnahme kann ein Karzinom bestätigen - aber auch eine mögliche Prostatitis bestätigen. Wenn du Klarheit willst bleibt leider nur die Biopsie.
Hierzu einige Zeilen aus BPS:
"*Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen:*Aus einer einzelnen Beurteilung lässt sich nicht ableiten, es ist so oder so. Aber durch eine Vielzahl von Beurteilungspunkten lässt sich doch ein besseres Bild erkennen zur Lage, der Ausbreitung sowie den biologischen Eigenschaften des Krebses und somit die Qualität der Therapieentscheidung und die Prognose verbessern.
_Ohne Biopsie ist derzeit keine Beurteilung der Aggressivität der Krebszellen möglich, die wiederum einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf die Therapieentscheidung haben sollte._
Für die Durchführung der Biopsie sollten folgende Dinge beachtet werden:
Eine (End-)Darmreinigung wird empfohlen (von einigen Urologen auch praktiziert), um die Infektionsgefahr zu verringern. Ohne Darmreinigung ist die Gefahr der Einbringung von Kotteilchen in die Prostata und dadurch bedingter bakterieller Infektionen größer.Eine vorbeugende Gabe von Antibiotika-Tabletten am Tag der Biopsie und 1-2 Tage danach soll Prostataentzündungen vermeiden.Die Biopsie wird unter der Gabe von Diclofenac zur Schmerzreduktion und zur antientzündlichen Vorbeugung besser toleriert.Die Biopsie durch den Darm mittels transurethraler Ultraschall-Kontrolle ist heute Standard. Neuerdings wird auch in spezialisierten Kliniken eine MRT-kontrollierte Biopsie angeboten.Die Anzahl der Gewebeproben sollte sich am Prostatavolumen orientieren. Je größer die Prostata, desto mehr Stanzen! (Minimum 6 Stanzen, besser 10-12 Stanzen bei großen Prostatae bis zu 20 Stanzen) Dadurch wird die Aussagekraft der Gewebeproben besser, d.h. umgekehrt die Anzahl der "falsch negativen" Ergebnisse geringer. (falsch negativ heißt, es ist Krebs vorhanden, aber man hat diesen nicht getroffen).Bei umfangreicheren Biopsien empfiehlt sich eine "Dämmer-Narkose".Vom Arzt sollten die Gewebeproben einzeln sortiert und gekennzeichnet werden nach links/rechts und Position in der Prostata und in einer flachen Rinnenschale an den Pathologen gesendet werden. Dadurch werden "krumme Würmer" vermieden und die Schnitte können mehr Gewebe erfassen. Durch die genaue Kennzeichnung der Stanzen in Bezug auf die Position kann eine bessere Beurteilung der Größe, Lage und Ausbreitung der Krebsherde (also des "klinischen Stadiums") in der Prostata erfolgen.Der Pathologe sollte jeweils die einzelnen Anteile der Krebsherde in Prozent und mm Ausdehnung in jeder Stanzen beurteilen und die Länge der einzelnen Stanzen angeben. Ebenso sollen die Prozentanteile der Gleason-Grade in jeder Stanze angegeben werden."




Natürlich bestehen Risiken durch eine Biopsie- aber ein unerkannter Tumor birgt auch Risiken.
 Es ist deine Entscheidung- wenn du Informationen gesammelt hast und für dich zu einer Entscheidung gelangt bist - dann gut so.

Gruß ​Skipper
20.04.07

----------


## opilomy

Ich erlaube mir als Anfängerin auch eine Anmerkung:
Solltest Du Dich für die Biopsie, (für die vieles spricht und natürlich auch dagegen) entscheiden und hast danach *ein oder* mehrere der folgenden Symptome:

-Fieber
-Schüttelfrost
-Schwindel / zittrig
-Übelkeit
-Erbrechen
-schneller Puls
-niedriger Blutdruck
-Unruhe / hektisch
-Verwirrtheit/Schläfrigkeit
-abweichende Zuckerwerte
-Harnverhalt
-veränderte Färbung der Schleimhäute (bläulich), gelblich/weisser Hautkolorit

*SOFORT IN DIE KLINIK und auf beginnende Urosepsis untersuchen lassen
*Dies wird im ambulanten Klinikalltag leider nicht immer weitergegeben. Bitte nicht zögern und denken wird schon wieder, kann sehr schlimm enden (spreche leider aus Erfahrung).
Viel Glück bei Deiner Entscheidung
Lomy

----------


## tom aus lu

> Wenn du Klarheit willst bleibt leider nur die Biopsie.


Genau das ist aber ein Irrtum. Welche Klarheit besteht bei einem negativen Biopsieergebnis? Gerade im Anfangsstadium ist es schwer ein relativ kleines Karzinom in 12 Sektoren zu finden. Darauf sollte jeder Patient vor einer Biopsie hingewiesen werden.

Die Unsicherheit bleibt, bei weiter steigendem PSA werden Rebiopsien notwendig uns zwar solange bis dann doch ein Krebs entdeckt wird. 

Sinn macht daher lediglich eine gezielte Gewebeentnahme mittels bildgebende Verfahren (MRT) wenn nicht vorher schon durch eine TRUS oder einen Tastbefund die Lage eingegrenzt werden konnte. 

Alles andere ist trügerische Sicherheit.

Tom

----------


## F.Friedrich

Hallo, ich hatte eine Sättigungsbiopsie mit 41 Stanzen (in Narkose). Komplikationen sind bei mir nicht aufgetreten. Alles Gute F. Friedrich

----------


## tom aus lu

> Hallo, ich hatte eine Sättigungsbiopsie mit 41 Stanzen (in Narkose). Komplikationen sind bei mir nicht aufgetreten. Alles Gute F. Friedrich


Aber sicherlich bei entsprechend hohem Organvolumen und vorher manifestiertem Karzinomverdacht? Dass Deine Prostata diese Tortur ohne nennenswerte Komplikationen (massive Blutungen, Schwellungen, Entzündungen) toleriert hat grenzt schon fast an ein Wunder.

Eine derart hohe Stanzfolge habe ich auf der Intensiv nur einmal erlebt. Es waren damals 36 bei einem Mann Mitte 60 und einem PV über 100ml, der dann allerdings infolge seines schlechten allgemein Zustandes an einer Embolie verstarb.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Tom ,
ich kann gut verstehen , das du die Risiken einer Biopsie hervorhebst , aber du schreibst selbst: "Sinn macht daher lediglich eine gezielte Gewebeentnahme " (Das ist auch eine Biopsie)
Je früher eine Krebserkrankung erkannt wird, desto größer die Heilungschancen und desto geringer die ungewünschten Nebenwirkungen durch die Therapie.
Leider gibt es kein anderes Verfahren um PC zu verifizieren als eine positive Biopsie und wie du richtig feststellst ist ein negatives Biopsieergebnis kein Garant für PC-freiheit.
Diesem Dilemma muss sich jeder stellen der den Schritt zur Früherkennung durch eine PSA-Bestimmung gegangen ist- und jeder zieht seine eigenen Schlüsse daraus.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Skipper,

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Gegner einer Biopsie wenn es um die Manifestation eines Krebses geht. Wie aber schon öfters hier beschrieben gewinnt man zunehmend den Eindruck, dass der Umgang mit Biopsien einfach zu lasch gehandhabt wird und oftmals "sicherheitshalber" biopsiert wird wenn 2 oder 3 mal der PSA von der "Norm" abweicht. Das Risiko für schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen steigt einfach und wird in den kommenden Jahren zu einem ernsten Thema (resistente Erreger usw.). Wenn eine Biopsie ein Medikament wäre, das auf seine Zulassung warten würde, käme es bei den den prozentualen Verteilungen der Nebenwirkungen auch recht schwer auf den Markt.

Ziel sollte also sein die Biopsien zukünftig zu reduzieren und auch dieses Forum sollte dazu eine kritische Stellung beziehen wie es z.B. Ralf mittlerweile praktiziert. Ziel sollte auch sein, zukünftig Alternativen zu einer Biopsie zu haben, hier ist die Forschung gefragt und mittlerweile ja auch schon auf vernünftige Ansätze gestoßen.

Also Biopsien ja, wenn sie der Abschluss einer länger angesetzten, diagnostischen Kette sind. Biopsien nein wenn sie einem Patienten ein Sicherheitsgefühl geben sollen und aus der Routine heraus eingesetzt werden.

Tom

----------


## skipper

Hallo Tom,
mein Leitbild ist der selbstbestimmte, informierte Patient ( Kunde), der nach Abwägung aller Risiken eine eigene Entscheidung trifft und der bestrebt ist unnütze und überflüssige Interventionen zu vermeiden.
Die Information über Risiken kann man u.a. auch hier erhalten , Entscheiden sollte jeder für sich selbst , denn jeder gewichtet die Chancen einer frühen Karzinomentdeckung sowie der Risiken durch die Biopsie unterschiedlich.
Resistente Keime sind mit Sicherheit ein Riesen Problem - dessen Ursachen schon in der Massen-Tierhaltung und der leichtfertigen Antibiotikaverordnung schon bei Bagatellerkrankungen beginnt.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Huskie

> Hallo, ich hatte eine Sättigungsbiopsie mit 41 Stanzen (in Narkose). Komplikationen sind bei mir nicht aufgetreten. Alles Gute F. Friedrich


Hallo Friedrich,

mich würde interessieren, und andere vielleicht auch, was bei der Sättingsbiopsie herausgekommen ist.

Hallo Frank,

es ist sicherlich zweckmäßig, wenn Du Dein Profil einstellen oder zumindest dein Alter und Wohnort mitteilen würdest.

Gruß

Huskie

----------


## Fralut

Hallo Huskie, 

danke für die Anregung. Hab gerade mal die wichtigsten Daten in mein Profil eingestellt.

Viele Grüße
Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

die Daten sind noch nicht einsehbar. Möglich, dass Du versäumt hast, am Ende der Eingabe ganz unten auf speichern zu klicken. Versuch's doch noch einmal. Dennoch wünsche ich ein frohes Wochenende.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Ich wundere mich über die verständnisvolle Tendenz der Diskussion. Vor Jahren war das einmal anders. 
Wie sorgsam wird doch bei Injektionen, Blutentnahmen und Operationen vorgegangen, um Infektionen auszuschliessen. Und hier wird vom unsauberen Darm aus zigmal mit relativ dicken Hohlnadeln in die Prostata gestochen, um Gewebe zu entnehmen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass in mehr als 50% der Fälle entweder kein Krebs gefunden wird oder es sich um einen (Haustier-)Krebs handelt, der vorerst einer Behandlung nicht bedarf. 

Eine viel schonendere und mit weniger Risiko behaftete Biopsie wäre die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie, die ohnehin den Vorteil hätte, dass die Malignitätsbestimmung objektiv erfolgen und mittels der DNA-Analyse für die Wahl der Krebstherapie eine verlässlichere Grundlage abgeben würde als der Gleason-Score, der nur zwei von vielen möglichen Malignitätsstufen anzeigt. Es sind aber gerade der dritte und/oder vierte Malignitätsgrad, der den längerfristigen Verlauf der Erkrankung mit Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhersagt.
Ich kenne allerdings  aus eigener Erfahrung die subjektiven Zwänge zur Einwilligung in unsinnige Diagnostik und Therapien, wenn einem die Angst im Nacken sitzt und man nur auf Ärzte trifft, die sich mit ihren Empfehlungen nur an Leitlinien halten. 
Hier im Unterforum Harrow-Studie ist, soweit ich mich erinnere, auch über Sättigungsbiopsien und Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien gesprochen worden, und Ärzte aus der Leitlinien-Kommission hatten versprochen, diese Art  Biopsie nicht mehr zu empfehlen sondern stattdessen reguläre Biopsien in zeitlichen Abständen vorzuschlagen. 

Die Prostata des Mannes, dieses nur walnussgroße, stark durchblutete und mit Nerven durchzogene Organ mit 20, 30 und mehr Stanzen zu durchbohren, um zweifelhafte Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen, ist eine Barbarei, die verboten und bestraft gehörte, und sonst gar nichts.

Reinardo

----------


## RalfDm

> Eine viel schonendere und mit weniger Risiko behaftete Biopsie wäre die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie...


Hallo Reinardo,

auch bei der FNAB wird durch den Darm gestochen und besteht mithin das Risiko einer Keimeinschleppung in die Prostata und den Blutkreislauf. Dass man davon nichts liest kann auch daran liegen, dass die FNAB kaum noch durchgeführt wird. Dass das Risiko geringer sei als bei einer herkömmlichen Biopsie, halte ich darum für eine Vermutung, aber keine gesicherte Erkenntnis.

Ralf

----------


## tom aus lu

> Wie sorgsam wird doch bei Injektionen, Blutentnahmen und Operationen vorgegangen, um Infektionen auszuschliessen. Und hier wird vom unsauberen Darm aus zigmal mit relativ dicken Hohlnadeln in die Prostata gestochen, um Gewebe zu entnehmen.
> Reinardo


Danke für die Erkenntnis, sie spricht mir aus der Seele. 

Aber hier kommen halt mal  wieder die Kostenträger ins Spiel. Gerade weil der Eingriff tausendfach am Tag vorgenommen wird und es halt mal die einfachste und billigste Art ist wird er so in dieser Form halt auch durchgeführt.

Punktionen anderer Organe sehen anderes aus und werden unter strengsten Hygiene und vorherigen Desinfektionsmaßnahmen durchgeführt.

Weniger gezielte Biopsien wären wirklich hilfreicher, da die Kostenträger dann sicherlich auch kostspieligere Verfahren finanzieren würden.

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard (Reinardo),

FNAB ist in der Tat leider nach unserer Lütjensee-Aktion nicht mehr aktuell, weil dazu in den meisten Fällen die dazu notwendigen Bestecke und die Erfahrungen fehlen. *Hier* habe ich auf diese Entwicklung schon aufmerksam gemacht. Herzliche Grüße nach Berlin, bevor Dich mit Deiner Gisela wieder die Sonne nach Spanien lockt.

*"Warum bekommt der Mensch die Jugend in einem Alter, in dem er nichts davon hat?"
*(George Bernard Shaw)

----------


## Huskie

Hallo Frank,

ich halte mich im Forum, obwohl ich es fast täglich beobachte, sehr mit Kommentaren zurück, da ich mir bewußt bin, daß ich mit meiner Vorgehensweise ein Exot bin. Manchmal läuft aber bei mir das Geduldsfass über und bei der von Dir geschilderten Empfehlung Deines Urologen ist das der Fall.

Ich würde den Urologen, der mir bei einem PSA-Wert von 5,7 eine Sättigungsbiopsie empfehlen würde, ernsthaft fragen, ob er noch alle Tassen im Schrank hätte. Bei einem Patienten, der sich in der zweiten Lebenshälfte befindet, liegt ein solcher Wert doch noch im sogenannten Graubereich (4 bis 10 ng/ml) und bei diesem Wert haben 70 bis 80 % der Untersuchten kein PCa. Ich frage mich, was der Urologe Dir empfehlen würde, wenn er Dir, nachdem er Deine Prostata mit (statistisch wahrscheinlich) negativem Ergebnis "flächendeckend" durchlöchert hat, nach einem Jahr mitteilt, dass z.B. Dein PSA-Wert nun eine 6 vor dem Komma hat? Folgt dann eine weitere Sättigungbiopsie?

Natürlich kann ich verstehen, dass Du beunruhigt bist und wissen willst woran Du bist. Wie immer man sich entscheidet, man geht ein mehr oder weniger großes Risiko ein. Etwas risikobereit sollte man aber schon sein und bei Deinen Werten solltest Du Dir die Zeit nehmen möglichst viele Informationen einzuholen und diese gründlich durchdenken. Das Forum bietet Dir dazu reichliche Möglichkeiten. Hier ist alles vertreten - Fundis und Drängler aller Richtungen aber auch schon genügend Besonnene und Skeptiker in allen Schattierungen -. Letztendlich mußt Du Deine Urteilskraft bemühen und einen für Dich schlüssigen Weg erarbeiten, der immer auch eine gute Portion Bauchentscheidung beinhalten wird.

"Leichte Rückenschmerzen im unteren Bereich der Wirbelsäule" .... welcher (meist sitzender) Angestellter hätte die nicht in Deinem Alter. Man sollte jetzt nicht jedes Wehwehchen mit einem möglichen Krebs verkoppeln. Auch die relativ moderaten Schwankungen Deiner PSA-Werte würde ich zwar im Auge behalten aber nicht überdramatisieren; zumal es dafür auch eine Reihe von technischen Ursachen geben kann. - Sieh Dir mal die PSA-Schwankungen in meinem Profil an oder z.B. von GeorgS und anderen.

Ich lebe seit 13 Jahren mit erhöhten PSA-Werten und habe, bis auf weiteres, nicht die Absicht in meinem höchstwahrscheinlich vorhandenen Krebs herumstochern zu lassen. Mir ist aber völlig klar, daß ich anderen meine Einstellung und Vorgehensweise nicht als Muster empfehlen sollte. Es ist eine sehr persönliche Einscheidung, die nach jahrelangen Recherchen und Überlegungen gereift ist und die ich auch immer wieder in Frage stelle, weil ich als Laie zweifellos mit der Einschätzung des hohen Risikos auch überfordert bin.

Vielleicht helfen Die aber alternative Ansichten und Vorgehensweisen andere, um mehr Ruhe in Deine Überlegungen zu bringen. Mit Deinen PSA-Werten könntest Du, nach meiner Meinung, guten Gewissens noch einige andere PSA-Bestimmungen abwarten. Wenn dann eine Klärung durch Biopsie für Dein Gefühl die richtige Entscheidung sein sollte, dann schieße doch nicht gleich mit Streubomben auf ein möglicherweise relativ harmloses Spatzennest. - Unter den Links, die Dir Moderator RalfDM mitgeteilt hat, findest Du u.a. den Bericht vom 06.08.2010 über die Ultraschall-MRT-gestützte Biopsie an der UK Heidelberg. Heidelberg ist doch keine Entfernung für Dich. Da mit dem neuen "BiopSee"-Gerät lediglich Proben aus tumorverdächtigem Gewebe entnommen werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die auch "ca. 20 Proben" entnehmen, wie Du schreibst.

Also überlege noch mal alles in Ruhe und mit kühlen Kopf. Bedenke dabei, dass leider nicht jeder Urologe Empfehlungen gibt und Entscheidungen trifft, die patientenorientiert sind. Bedenke ferner, dass es beim Prostatakrebs eine enorme Überbehandlung gibt. Das sind keine leichtfertigen Meinungen von überskeptischen Apokalyptikern, sonder durchaus rationale Ansichten von ernstzunehmenden Fachleuten. Prof. Dubben vom UK Hamburg-Eppendorf spricht sogar davon, dass auf eine einzige Lebensverlängerung 48 unnötige Überbehandlungen kommen. Zitat: "Von 49 Personen, die glauben, Früherkennung hätte ihr Leben verlängert, irren sich 48. Ihnen wurde sogar Schaden zugefügt. Auch die ärztliche Erfahrung wird durch diese 49 dankbaren Männer getäuscht"; Dt. Ärzteblatt 2009. Ähnlich bedenkliche Äußerungen von Fachleuten kann man über die Jahre zuhauf finden. Sehr kontrovers wird auch das Problem der Krebsstreuung durch Biopsie diskutiert. Dazu werden leichtfertig und offensichtlich auch wider besseres Wissen Fehlinformationen gestreut. Da bleibt es letztendlich dem Bauchgefühl des Patienten überlassen, wem oder was er glaubt und wem er vertraut oder nicht.

Als leitender Angestellter hast Du sicherlich genügend Urteilskraft um nach reiflichen Überlegungen die Spreu vom Weizen trennen zu können und zu einem für Dich passenden Urteil zu kommen.

Mit besten Gruß

Huskie

----------


## RalfDm

> Prof. Dubben vom UK Hamburg-Eppendorf spricht sogar davon, dass...


Nur, um ihn richtig einzuordnen: Hans-Hermann Dubben ist Privatdozent (PD), also (noch) kein Prof., und Physiker (Dr. rer. nat.), kein Mediziner. Er hat besonders durch seinen Feldzug wider den PSA-Test als Prostatakrebs-Früherkennungsmaßnahme auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, und er geht diesbezüglich keiner Auseinandersetzung aus dem Wege. Damit will ich nicht darauf hinaus, dass er mit seiner oben zitierten Aussage vollkommen daneben liege. Das Dumme ist aber, dass von den 49 mit Prostatakrebs Diagnostizierten keiner weiß, ob er der eine ist, der von der frühzeitigen Diagnose profitiert, oder ob er zu den 48 gehört, denen damit eher geschadet wurde.

Im Übrigen teile ich bezüglich Franks Situation Huskies Meinung, aber ich denke, das habe ich schon weiter vorn in diesem thread zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... daß ich mit meiner Vorgehensweise ein Exot bin. Manchmal läuft aber bei mir das Geduldsfass über und bei der von Dir geschilderten Empfehlung Deines Urologen ist das der Fall.
> 
> Ich würde den Urologen, der mir bei einem PSA-Wert von 5,7 eine Sättigungsbiopsie empfehlen würde, ernsthaft fragen, ob er noch alle Tassen im Schrank hätte.


Ich denke, Du würdest diesen Urologen zweifelsohne auch auf den Wert des PCA3-Tests hinweisen, der die interpretation der PSA-Werte wirkungsvoll ergänzt, da er nur bei PCa und nicht auch schon bei Prostata-Entzündung oder -Belastung durch Sport, Sex und DRU anspricht.




> 04/2005  8,9
> 05/2006(05?) PCA3-Score 14 % - Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein PCa.
> 
> 10/2010 20,81
> 10/2010 PCA3-Score 250(25?) - PCa Risiko>100 = 47 %


Das mag auch Frank interessieren.
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Zum PCa3-Test noch *dies.*

*"Mit Glauben allein kann man sehr wenig tun, aber ohne ihn gar nichts"
*(Samuel Butler)

----------


## Fralut

Hallo an alle, 

erstmal möchte ich mich bedanken für die privaten Nachrichten und die tolle Diskussion hier im Forum. Ich bin wirklich überwältigt, wie schnell und natürlich auch inhaltlich kontrovers die Beiträge erscheinen. Aber gerade das hat mir sehr geholfen eine Entscheidung zu treffen, die folgendermaßen aussieht:

Am kommenden Dienstag sollte meine Biopsie stattfinden im Städtischen Krankenhaus Neunkirchen/Saar. Ich werde diesen Termin morgen früh absagen, weil ich die Ansichten einiger Forumsteilnehmer teile, dass eine solche Biopsie "Kanonen auf Spatzen abfeuern" wäre. Dazu kommt noch, verzeiht mir bitte, dass ich in meinen ersten Posts diese Einzelheit vergessen habe, dass auch gleichzeitig noch eine Blasenspiegelung gemacht werden sollte, damit, so die Aussage meines Urologen, im Falle einer Prostata-OP vorher schon festgestellt wird, ob Probleme zu erwarten sind. Über die Blasenspiegelung habe ich auch wenig Erfreuliches gelesen. Ich fühle mich nach dem Studium der Diskussionsbeiträge nicht mehr gut von meinem Urologen beraten und beabsichtige, wieder zu dem Urologen zu wechseln, bei dem meine "Geschichte" begann. Ich habe natürlich schon viel Informationen über alternative Diagnoseformen studiert und denke nach wie vor, dass die Biopsie das sicherste Diagnoseverfahren ist. Wenn ich mich aber dazu entschließe, was sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dann lasse ich eine "kleine" mit 10-12 Stanzen ambulant vornehmen. Bei dem Gedanken, dass dann meine kleine Prostata nicht ganz so in Mitleidenschaft genommen wird,  fühle ich mich schon besser.

Ich habe natürlich schon ein wenig Angst, dass mir die Zeit davon läuft, aber ich glaube eine voreilig getroffene Entscheidung ist auch kein Weg. 

Über weitere Informationen über alternative Diagnoseverfahren bin ich allen sehr dankbar und auch darüber, wenn die Diskussion hier weiter so lebhaft geführt wird. 

Viele Grüße und eine schöne Woche

Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

sicher würden sich noch mehr aktive Forumsbenutzer in Deinen Thread einschalten und weitere Hinweise für Dich einfließen, wenn Du Dein Profil mit etwas mehr Details zum bisherigen Ablauf vervollständigen würdest.

*"Je näher man seinem Ziel kommt, desto genauer erkennt man, was man nicht will"
*(Hans-Jürgen Quadbeck-Seeger)

----------


## Fralut

Hallo Harald, 

ich habe mein Profil jetzt mal ein wenig ergänzt. Mehr Historie gibt es bei mir noch nicht. 

Viele Grüße

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

wurde immer nur PSA ermittelt? Keine Ultraschalluntersuchung, um z.B. auch PV (Prostatavolumen) festzustellen? Bei den März- und April-Werten 2012 für PSA handelt es sich sicher um Schreibfehler, denn wie vorher sollte es ng/ml sein.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Fralut

Hallo Harald, 

Du hast natürlich Recht; erstens waren die März und April Werte 2012 Schreibfehler und natürlich wurde Ultraschall und Tastuntersuchung gemacht. Beide ohne Befund. (Sorry für meine Ungenauigkeit). Habs geändert.

Viele Grüße

----------


## Fralut

Hallo zusammen, 

eine weitere Frage habe ich noch zu dem PSA-Anstieg in den letzten beiden Monaten. Ich habe seit Dezember 2011 durch Ernährungsumstellung und Sport 13 kg abgenommen. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl dabei und bei einem Übergewicht von vorher 20 kg ist das sicher auch verständlich. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass unter Umständen der PSA nach einer Gewichtsabnahme höher sein kann als vorher, weil jetzt weniger Blut (oder Blutplasma) vorhanden ist als bei höherem Gewicht und dementsprechend die PSA-Verdünnung kleiner ist.  Kann das nach Eurer Meinung eventuell ein Grund für den raschen PSA-Anstieg sein. Den relativ höchsten Gewichtsverlust habe ich in den Monaten Februar und März gehabt.

Viele Grüße

Frank

----------


## Hvielemi

> Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass unter Umständen der PSA nach einer Gewichtsabnahme höher sein kann als vorher ...
>  Kann das nach Eurer Meinung eventuell ein Grund für den raschen PSA-Anstieg sein.


Wenn das so dastand, wird es wohl so sein - Quelle? 
Du wirst mehr wissen, wenn Du im Mai den PSA nochmal misst, im gleichen Labor wie die letzte Messung.

Hvielemi


PS:
Gratuliere zur Umstellung der Lebensweise samt Gewichtsabnahme.

----------


## Fralut

Hallo zusammen, 

hier ein link zu meinem post bezüglich Übergewicht und PSA:

http://www.prostata.de/m_1103_uebergewicht.html

Viele Grüße 
Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

wurde denn auch schon mal das freie PSA ermittelt? Siehe *hier.* Dein PV solltest Du aber vom Urologen erfahren haben.

----------


## Fralut

Hallo Harald, 

nein, freies PSA etc. wurde nicht ermittelt. Das PV hat der Arzt wohl nebenbei erwähnt und ich glaube er sprach von 30; aber die Info von mir ohne Gewähr. Ich werfe mir ja auch schon vor, mich nicht ausreichend informiert zu haben. Aber mit der ganzen Sache war ich wohl ein wenig überfordert. Jetzt, da immer mehr Infos kommen, werde ich etwas sicherer. Was ist eigentlich von TRUS/Anna zu halten? Ich habe einen Arzt in der Nähe, der über ein Gerät verfügt. Die Untersuchung kostet allerdings 450 €. 

Viele Grüße
Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

> Was ist eigentlich von TRUS/Anna zu halten? Ich habe einen Arzt in der Nähe, der über ein Gerät verfügt. Die Untersuchung kostet allerdings 450 .


Empfehlenswert!! Aber warte noch die Blutkontrolle im Mai ab.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## tom aus lu

> Was ist eigentlich von TRUS/Anna zu halten?


Das derzeit am treffsicherste Verfahren zur Erkennung eines Prostatakrebses. Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass gezielt suspekte Bereiche der Prostata biopsiert werden. Die Trefferquote bei einem evtl. vorhandenen Krebs ist definitiv höher als bei einer herkömmlichen "Blindbiopsie". Dies besonders wenn vorangegangene TRUS und Tastbefunde negativ waren.

Das trifft genau den Punkt von zielgerichteten Biopsien, sofern diese dann notwendig werden. Du solltest wirklich nochmals die nächste PSA Messung abwarten, dein Weg zur gesunden Lebensweise weiterhin beherzigen und wenn dann doch noch Notwendig den Weg der zielgerichteten Biopsie gehen.

Auch wenn die Psyche manchmal zu voreiligem Handeln verleitet bin ich froh, dass du doch noch einen kühlen Kopf bewart hast!

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## Fralut

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mich nochmal melden um über die neueste Entwicklung zu berichten. 

Ich habe den Urologen gewechselt und bin zu einem Arzt, der das Anna-Verfahren anwenden kann. Nebenbei ist das ein Arzt, der sich sehr viel Zeit nimmt und über alles sehr genau aufklärt (das ganze noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Humor und Menschlichkeit). Nach meinem ersten Besuch Anfang Mai hat er mir auch  zu einer erneuten PSA-Messung geraten. Diese wurde am 21.05. vorgenommen und mein Wert ist bei 4,15 ng/l; also so hoch wie vor einem Jahr, aber nicht höher.

 Bei meinem Arztbesuch gestern wurde ein Ultraschall gemacht. Die Bilder werden nach dem Anna-Verfahren ausgewertet. Ich werde über die Ergebnisse berichten. Die Prostatagröße ist 26 ml. Mein Urologe ist eher der Meinung, dass es sich um eine Entzündung handelt und deshalb behandelt er mich zunächst mit Antibiotika und Alpha-Blockern. Sollten sich bei der Auswertung nach Anna-Verfahren Auffälligkeiten ergeben, wird eine gezielte Biopsie durchgeführt. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an alle, die mich hier so gut beraten haben und mir die nötige Ruhe gegeben haben, um den jetzt eingeschlagenen Weg zu gehen und zunächst einmal die umfangreiche Biopsie in der Klinik nicht durchführen zu lassen. Ich bin sicher, dass das der richtige Weg bisher war. 

Viele Grüße

Frank

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe den Urologen gewechselt und bin zu einem Arzt, der das Anna-Verfahren anwenden kann. Nebenbei ist das ein Arzt, der sich sehr viel Zeit nimmt und über alles sehr genau aufklärt (das ganze noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Humor und Menschlichkeit). Nach meinem ersten Besuch Anfang Mai hat er mir auch  zu einer erneuten PSA-Messung geraten. Diese wurde am 21.05. vorgenommen und mein Wert ist bei 4,15 ng/l; also so hoch wie vor einem Jahr, aber nicht höher.
> 
>  Bei meinem Arztbesuch gestern wurde ein Ultraschall gemacht. Die Bilder werden nach dem Anna-Verfahren ausgewertet.


So, wie das aussieht, bist Du in guten Händen.

Alles Gute!
Hvielemi

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Frank,

Glückwunsch zu einem Urologen der Verständnis für seine Patienten hat und nicht nach Schema F zu handeln scheint. Leider eine seltene Spezies.

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## Fralut

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mich mal wieder melden. Nach der Einnahme von Antibiotika für 10 Tage und Alpha-Blockern (immer noch) ist der PSA nach zehn Tagen unter 4 ng/ml gesunken. Ich habe mich nochmal mit Ultraschall untersuchen lassen und die Bilder wurden mittlerweile nach dem Anna-Verfahren ausgewertet. Auf den Bildern sind zwei Stellen zu erkennen, an denen Gewebe entnommen werden sollte. Alles andere ist unverdächtig. Ich werde also eine Biopsie machen lassen am 23.07.2012. Der Urologe wird aber gezielt vorgehen, was ja mit der Untersuchung beabsichtigt war und ambulant lediglich sechs Proben entnehmen. Ich hoffe natürlich immer noch, dass diese negativ sind. Wir werden sehen. 

Soviel für heute als kleiner Zwischenbericht. Ich melde mich natürlich nach der Biopsie wie´s gelaufen ist und werde auch die Ergebnisse hier rein stellen. 

Viele Grüße, 

Frank

----------


## tom aus lu

Du hast alles Mögliche getan, eine Biopsie ist sicherlich jetzt unumgänglich. Wenigstens ist diese dann auf das minimal Notwendige reduziert.

Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Biopsie nebenwirkungsfrei über die Bühne geht und das Ergebnis keine weiteren Maßnahmen erfordert!

Alles Gute und toi, toi, toi für den 23.07.

Tom

----------


## Fralut

Hallo alle zusammen, 

nach der Biopsie gestern möchte ich mich nochmal melden. Die Biopsie mit sechs Stanzen, bei der die Probenahmestellen durch TRUS-Anna-Auswertung festgelegt wurden, verlief vollkommen problemlos und fast schmerzfrei. Sehr angenehm war´s natürlich nicht, aber meine schlimmen Befürchtungen haben sich nicht bestätigt. Dazu trug auch die gelöste Atmosphäre und die humorvolle menschliche Art meines Urologen einen großen Teil bei. Eigentlich schön, wenn man bei so einer Sache noch Scherze machen und lachen kann.  Ich hatte direkt nach der Biopsie und habe auch bis jetzt überhaupt keine Beschwerden und keine Blutungen, weder aus After noch im Urin. Gott sei Dank ist das so gut verlaufen, denn ich hatte schon gehörig Schiss davor.

Jetzt warte ich die Ergebnisse ab, natürlich in der Hoffnung, dass sie negativ ausfallen. Natürlich schwingt die Angst mit, dass ein Karzinom gefunden wird. Ich bin aber erst mal optimistisch und hoffe, dass auch bei einem positiven Befund alles noch gut werden wird.

Viele Grüße,

Frank

----------


## Fralut

Hallo zusammen, 

gestern habe ich das Ergebnis meiner Biospie telefonisch erfahren. Es wurde kein Karzinom festgestellt. Ich bin natürlich unendlich erleichtert, weiss aber auch, dass ein Risiko bleibt und der PSA-Verlauf weiter beaobachtet werden muss. Aber ich vertraue auf TRUS-Anna, welches außer den beprobten Bereichen keine Auffälligkeiten ergeben hat. Jetzt mache ich erst mal den Kopf frei für andere Dinge. Das Warten auf das Ergebnis hat mich sehr belastet. Mein nächster Termin beim Urologen ist am 16.08.2012 und dann stimmen wir ab, wie´s weitergeht.

Ich danke Allen, die mich aus dem Forum bis hierher unterstützt haben und mir für meine Behandlung wichtige Entscheidungshilfen gegeben haben. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Profil weiterführen und freue mich, wenn ich auch mal einen guten Tipp geben kann; insbesondere zur TRUS-Anna Untersuchung, mit der ich mich ziemlich intensiv auseinander gesetzt habe.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank, 

Frank

----------


## tom aus lu

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem negativen Ergebnis.

Es ist gut zu hören, dass dieses Forum Dir helfen konnte. Was auch immer passiert, nehme Dir die Zeit und informiere dich gründlich, gehe mit gesundem Menschenverstand ein Problem an und vor allem, glaube nicht immer alles was die heutige Medizinmänner für gut befinden. Denn sonst wäre Deine Prostata heute ein Schweizer-Käse.

Alles gute für Deine Zukunft wünscht aus der Vorderpfalz!

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo zusammen, 
> 
> gestern habe ich das Ergebnis meiner Biospie telefonisch erfahren. Es wurde kein Karzinom festgestellt.


Das freut mich für Dich!

Doch bleibt nach der 'Lösung' Deines Falles ein schlechter Beigeschmack zurück:

Da gibt es also ausser der Biopsie einige Möglichkeiten, herauszufinden, ob ein Prostata-Krebs wahrscheinlich sei, oder nicht, und Dein erster Urologe wollte einfach mal drauflosschiessen, und hätte dies wohl auch getan, wenn Du Dich nicht gewehrt hättest:

- Das Verhältnis von freiem zu gebundenem PSA wurde anscheinend bis heute nicht untersucht, dabei ist das gerade im Grenzbereich um 4 ein gewichtiger Indikator: Nach dem nicht gerade explosiven Anstieg wäre mit einem Diagnoseaufwand von  20.-- wohl das nahegelegen, was nun, Monate der Ungewissheit später auch gemacht wurde: 
Eine Antibiotikum-Therapie (die ohnehin angesagt wäre, zum Schutz bei der Biopsie) und gut ist. 
*Der Doktor hätte das böse Wort 'Krebs' nicht einmal aussprechen müssen.*

- Mit der TRUS-ANNA-Methode konnte die Biopsie auf Verdachtszonen begrenzt werden. Sechs, statt wie bei der unspezifisch wild rumschiessenden "Sättigungs"-Biobsie bis zu 24 Schüsse, haben gereicht, um den Verdacht auszuräumen. Dies hat zwar das Infektionsrisiko nur wenig verringert, aber die Belastung für den Patienten und den Aufwand des Pathologen erheblich reduziert. Eine PSA-Bestimmung nach der Antibiotikum-Gabe, am Tage vor der Biopsie, hätte diese wahrscheinlich ohnehin unnötig gemacht, die ANNA-Daten wären aber bei einem späteren PSA-Anstieg noch verfügbar.

Nun ist es aber so, dass die meisten Patienten nie an solche Informationen rankommen, wenn ihnen der Urologe dies nicht mitteilt. Es sind wenige Ausnahmen, die wie Du in dieses Forum gelangen, BEVOR die Biopsie gelaufen ist.

Es darf nicht sein, dass das Wissen und _Wollen_ von Urologen derart hinterherhinkt, dass Patienten die Fortbildung solcher Typen selbst an die Hand nehmen müssen.

Um Männer für das Thema zu sensibilisieren BEVOR sie das erste Mal mit einem erhöhten PSA-Wert konfrontiert werden, bräuchte esein
* 
Merkblatt, auf dem die zielführenden Diagnosemöglichkeiten kurz und knackig zusammengestellt sind.* 

Ein Hinweis auf die Patientenrichtlinien I wär bestimmt auch nicht falsch, aber wer wühlt sich schon gerne durch 36 Seiten Information, um die wichtigen 13 Zeilen auszufiltern?
Ein Link zu diesem Merkblatt müsste in jedem Presseartikel, in jeder TV- und Radiosendung über PCa und PSA erwähnt werden und das Blatt müsste im Wartezimmer jeder Urologen- und Hausarztpraxis aufliegen - womit gleich auch die Ärzte sensibilisiert würden.

Eine Aufgabe für den BPS?, ...

...fragt 
mit freundlichen Grüssen
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

es freut mich für Dich, dass Du nach der wahrlich an den Nerven zehrenden Erkundungsrunde Dich nun zunächst einmal etwas beruhigt zurücklehnen darfst. Bitte, genieße nun leicht entspannt wieder das Leben. Wir alle haben nur dies eine.




> Ein Hinweis auf die Patientenrichtlinien I wär bestimmt auch nicht falsch, aber wer wühlt sich schon gerne durch 36 Seiten Information, um die wichtigen 13 Zeilen auszufiltern?
>  Ein Link zu diesem Merkblatt müsste in jedem Presseartikel, in jeder TV- und Radiosendung über PCa und PSA erwähnt werden und das Blatt müsste im Wartezimmer jeder Urologen- und Hausarztpraxis aufliegen - womit gleich auch die Ärzte sensibilisiert würden.
> 
> Eine Aufgabe für den BPS?, ...
> 
> ...fragt 
> mit freundlichen Grüssen
>  Hvielemi


Lieber, unerschrockener Hvielemi,

man möchte Dir zustimmen, dass nämlich *Weniger* manchmal *Mehr* ist. Ein kostengünstiger Flyer, unterstützt von der Deutschen Krebshilfe, könnte das realisieren. Aber ob das den Urologen - in den Praxisräumen in großzügiger Stückzahl und gut zugänglich ausgelegt - so gut gefallen würde, dürfte eher umstritten sein.  Aber der BPS mit seinen weit über 200 Selbsthilfegruppen könnte für eine nachhaltige Verteilung die Initiative übernehmen.

Wenn auch das Forum von Mitgliedern des BPS-Vorstandes nicht regelmäßig eingesehen wird - der Vorsitzende selbst, der sich früher häufiger im Forum online befand, wurde zuletzt am 10.2.2012 hier erfasst - so gibt es doch einige SHG-Leiter, die häufiger am Ball sind. Silver Dollar und Hansjörg Burger z.B. werden Deinen Vorschlag aber sicher hier lesen und das anläßlich der nächsten Tagung des BPS in Magdeburg zur Sprache bringen. 

Wer etwas erreichen will, der muss sich ein oder mehrere Ziele stecken. Der Vorstand des BPS hat darum die nachstehenden zehn Ziele definiert, deren Erreichen als für die Arbeit des BPS besonders erstrebenswert angesehen wird.

Die *zehn  Zie*le dess BPS

In *dieser* Übersicht erfährt man alles über demnächst stattfindende Veranstaltungen.


*"Ehrlichkeit verlangt nicht, dass man alles sagt, was man denkt. Ehrlichkeit verlangt nur, dass man nichts sagt, was man nicht auch denkt"
*(Helmut Schmidt)

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Frank,
habe gerade in meinem Deutsch Aerzteblatt gelesen:




> *Urologen: Operation des Prostatakarzinoms gegen aktive Beobachtung abwägen**Freitag, 3. August 2012*Berlin – Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU) hat angesichts der Diskussion um die richtige Behandlung eines Prostatakarzinoms dafür plädiert, umfassend über potentielle Risiken und Chancen einer aktiven Therapie gegenüber einer abwartenden Haltung aufzuklären. Patienten mit einem niedrigen Risiko würden von den Urologen sowohl über Operationen und Bestrahlungen informiert als auch über alternative Vorgehensweisen wie etwa eine aktive Beobachtung.
> „Die sichere Abwägung zwischen Beobachtung und Operation bleibt dabei schwierig, und eine umfangreiche und komplexe Beratung und Aufklärung ist notwendig“, heißt es in einer Stellungnahme der DGU und der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Urologische Onkologie der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft (AUO). Bereits vor einigen Wochen hatte DGU-Präsident Axel Schroeder im Gespräch mit dem Deutschen Ärzteblatt darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Operation nicht in jedem Fall die beste Therapieoption darstelle.
> *aerzteblatt.de*
> 
> *Prostatakarzinom: Potenzstörungen sorgen für Unzufriedenheit**Prostatakarzinom: Operation von Screening-Tumoren von fraglichem Nutzen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winfried

----------


## tom aus lu

> man möchte Dir zustimmen, dass nämlich *Weniger manchmal Mehr ist. Ein kostengünstiger Flyer, unterstützt von der Deutschen Krebshilfe, könnte das realisieren. Aber ob das den Urologen - in den Praxisräumen in großzügiger Stückzahl und gut zugänglich ausgelegt - so gut gefallen würde, dürfte eher umstritten sein.*


Wohl eher ausgeschlossen.... welcher Urologe hat schon gerne einen gut informierten, aufgeklärten oder gar kritischen Patienten gegenübersitzen?




> *In ihrer Stellungnahme hoben DGU und AUO die Bedeutung des PSA-Screenings hervor: In Anbetracht der anhaltend hohen Mortalität des Prostatakarzinoms als dritthäufigste Krebstodesursache beim Mann und der insgesamt steigenden Lebenserwartung scheint die grundsätzliche Ablehnung von Früherkennung mittels PSA-Testung und gegebenenfalls aktiver, kurativer Therapie in der Medienberichterstattung zynisch.*


Wer massive Früherkennung propagandiert sollte aber auch Lösungen parat haben für Männer die eben frühzeitig "aggressiv" therapiert wurden und nun unter den Folgen leiden. Leben erhalten ist eine Sache, dieses lebenswert zu machen eine andere. Dies zeigt gerade die Diskussion an anderer Stelle in Sachen krankenkassen finanzierter sexueller "Befriedigung".  Es ist in meinen Augen auch zynisch, nach dem Motto zu agieren, Männer wir haben euer Leben erhalten jetzt schaut aber wie ihr damit zurecht kommt....  Nicht umsonst ist befriedigender Sex ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Maslowschen Bedürfnispyramide und somit die Grundlage unseres Seins.

Genau dies ist derzeit die medienwirksame Aussage die eine Früherkennung in Frage stellt. Es geht um eben diese Lebensqualität und die fehlenden Antworten für diejenigen die diese Lebensqualität suchen oder erhalten möchten.

Tom

----------


## skipper

> Wohl eher ausgeschlossen.... welcher Urologe hat schon gerne einen gut informierten, aufgeklärten oder gar kritischen Patienten gegenübersitzen?
> 
> 
> 
> Wer massive Früherkennung propagandiert sollte aber auch Lösungen parat haben für Männer die eben frühzeitig "aggressiv" therapiert wurden und nun unter den Folgen leiden. Leben erhalten ist eine Sache, dieses lebenswert zu machen eine andere. Dies zeigt gerade die Diskussion an anderer Stelle in Sachen krankenkassen finanzierter sexueller "Befriedigung".  Es ist in meinen Augen auch zynisch, nach dem Motto zu agieren, Männer wir haben euer Leben erhalten jetzt schaut aber wie ihr damit zurecht kommt....  Nicht umsonst ist befriedigender Sex ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Maslowschen Bedürfnispyramide und somit die Grundlage unseres Seins.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Hallo Tom,
warum sollte ein seriöser, am Wohle des Patienten orientierter Arzt nicht gerne einem informierten, kritischen Patienten gegenübersitzen.
Liegt es nicht daran , das die Qualität der Ärzte sehr stark streut , was sich leider auch in den Behandlungsergebnissen niederschlägt. Eine offene,nachprüfbare Behandlungs-Ergebnisstatistik könnte eine Hilfe bei der Auswahl des Operateurs sein.
Natürlich bleibt die Ungewissheit zur Wahl des richtigen Interventionszeitpunktes. Aber bei ca.12.000 Toten p.A. haben wohl viele zu lange gewartet .
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Skipper,

informierte, kritische Patienten sind zeitintensive Patienten. Zeit ist aber das größte Problem. Gerade bei den Fallpauschalen der GKV sind kurative Behandlungen Fließbandarbeit. Welcher Arzt möchte sich eine halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen um alle Vor- und Nachteile, Behandlungsoptionen und Strategien mit seinem Patienten kontrovers zu diskutieren wenn er diesen Aufwand nicht vergütet bekommt und im Wartezimmer sich die im 10 Minuten Takt einbestellten Patienten stapeln?

Dazu kommt noch der fehlende Fortbildungswille. Nicht schlimmeres wenn Patienten z.B. über Neuerungen der Leitlinien besser Bescheid wissen als ihr behandelnder Arzt. O-Ton eines Facharztes bei der Früherkennung: "Ich mache was ich für richtig halte, Leitlinien interessieren mich nicht". 

Was die Mortalitätsrate bei Prostatakrebs angeht sollte aber auch zur Kenntnis genommen werden, dass die Zahlen auf überwiegend aggressiven Verlaufsformen basieren. Anders gesagt bringen Früherkennungen bei diesen Formen auch keine Vorteil, da gestern bei der Früherkennung gewesen, morgen an Krebs erkrankt und innerhalb eines Früherkennungsintervall (1 Jahr) metastiert die Leute dann zum Arzt treibt weil sie sowieso Beschwerden entwickeln. 

Fazit: Früherkennung kann Vorteile bringen bei langsam wachsendem Krebs und dies in besonders jungem Alter. Dafür ist aber die "Einstiegszeit" mit 45 Jahren schon zu hoch. Männliche Krebs-Früherkennung sollte daher schon früher beginnen. Auch gerade im Bezug auf den im jungen Alter "populären" Hodenkrebs. Dazu sollte die Früherkennung unter einheitlichen Bedingungen erfolgen und zu keiner gewinnmaximierenden (IGEL) Veranstaltung mutieren der Nutzen zweifelhaft dann kommuniziert wird.

Aus der sonnigen Pfalz

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Skipper, Hallo Tom,




> Fazit: Früherkennung kann Vorteile bringen bei langsam wachsendem Krebs und dies in besonders jungem Alter. Dafür ist aber die "Einstiegszeit" mit 45 Jahren schon zu hoch. Männliche Krebs-Früherkennung sollte daher schon früher beginnen. Auch gerade im Bezug auf den im jungen Alter "populären" Hodenkrebs.


Mein jüngster per PSA entdeckter Patient - vor 12 Jahren - war 28 Jahre. War eine IgEL-Leistun (über die tatsächlichen Hintergründe könnte ich mal eine Abhandlung schreiben, frag nach bei deiner AOK unter dem Stichwort "Wirtschaftschaftlichkeitsprüfung in der Vertragsarztpraxis"). 
Nach dem Ausscheiden aus meiner Praxis zum
Jahresende 2011 treffe ich den Patienten und seine Frau in der U-Bahn etc.  Ich spüre Dankbarkeit. Dabei war es lediglich meine Pflicht. Die häufig anzutreffende Geringschätzung des ärztlichen Handelns - ich frage mich - ist das wirklich die wahrgenommene Wirklichkeit? Oder halt das menschliche Sichmerken von schlechten Erfahrungen. 

Ich brings auf den Punkt: eine Statistik bringt mich nicht davon ab, mein individuelles Schicksal in die Hand zu nehmen. Das gilt für mich auch beim Skifahren. Eine schwarze Piste betrete ich nicht, auch wenn nur 5 % der Skifahrer verunfallen.

Die gestern von mir ins Forum gestellte Mitteilung über die deutschen Urologen bringt hoffentlich etwas Besonnenheit in die Diskussion bezüglich Screening, auch beim jungen Patienten.

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

> Um Männer für das Thema zu sensibilisieren BEVOR sie das erste Mal mit einem erhöhten PSA-Wert konfrontiert werden, bräuchte es ein
> * 
> Merkblatt, auf dem die zielführenden Diagnosemöglichkeiten kurz und knackig zusammengestellt sind.* 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ein Link zu diesem Merkblatt müsste in jedem Presseartikel, in jeder TV- und Radiosendung über PCa und PSA erwähnt werden und das Blatt müsste im Wartezimmer jeder Urologen- und Hausarztpraxis aufliegen - womit gleich auch die Ärzte sensibilisiert würden.
> 
> Eine Aufgabe für den BPS?, ...


Hallo Hvielemi,

vor genau drei Jahren brachte der BPS seine Broschüre zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung heraus, sechs Wochen später erschien die S3-Leitlinie zur Früherkennung und Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.

In diesen drei Jahren wurden in Deutschland rund 200.000 Männer neu mit Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. Die Nachfrage nach der Früherkennungsbroschüre des BPS könnte besser sein, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Es kostet einen Anruf bei der Geschäftsstelle des BPS in Gehrden, um sie zu bekommen.

Zu den  natürlich selbst zu bezahlenden  Diagnosemöglichkeiten *vor* einer Biopsie  von einer Sättigungsbiopsie ganz zu schweigen  gibt es auf der Web-Präsenz des BPS und auch anderswo im Internet, zum Beispiel bei KISP, genug Information. * 
Das Problem ist nicht der Mangel an Informationsmaterial, sondern der Mangel an Interesse daran, es zu nutzen.* 
 
Wie viele von den oben genannten 200.000 Männern haben sich ausgiebig informiert, bevor sie sich behandeln ließen, wie viele haben sich vorab über die erweiterten Diagnosemöglichkeiten informiert? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich vermute, dass es eine verschwindende Minderheit war.

"Eine Aufgabe für den BPS" bedeutet immer, dass sich ein Individuum hinsetzt  vielleicht sind es auch zwei  und ehrenamtlich und in seiner/ihrer Freizeit eine solche Schrift erstellt/erstellen. Der BPS beschäftigt keine Lohnschreiber. Und die Bereitschaft, seine Freizeit für eine solche Sache zu opfern, tendiert gegen Null, wenn man sieht, dass die Mühe kaum auf Interesse stößt  ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

*Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es* (Kästner).
 
Ich habe als Web-Redakteur des BPS schon Zuschriften bekommen der Art "warum gibt es keine Information zu der Behandlungsmöglichkeit xyz?!" Ich verweise dann darauf, dass sich halt immer jemand finden muss, der einen entsprechenden Text verfasst, und dass der BPS keinen bezahlten Schreiberling beschäftigt. Wenn ich dann anrege, sich selbst einmal hinzusetzen, ausgiebig im Internet über Vor- und Nachteile der betreffenden Therapie zu recherchieren, daraus einen neutralen Artikel zu verfassen, den ich dann gerne für die Web-Präsenz des BPS übernehmen würde, kommt nie eine Antwort. Ich denke, ich habe mein Soll im Erstellen von Informationsmaterial so langsam erfüllt (auch an der Früherkennungsbroschüre habe ich mitgewirkt), jetzt dürfen auch Andere einmal ran. Seit bei mir Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert wurde (November 2000), ist dasselbe bei weiteren geschätzt 700.000 bis 750.000 Männern in Deutschland geschehen. Ich sehe nicht ein, worum es angesichts dieser gewaltigen Zahl nur so Wenige sind, die im deutschsprachigen Raum einmal etwas Uneigennütziges für ihre Mitbetroffenen tun.

Ralf

----------


## spertel

Hallo Ralf

Wo Do Recht hast, hast Du Recht !

Auch wenn´s wie ein hohle Phrase klingt und Dir wenig bringt; von meiner Seite noch einmal herzlichen Dank für Dein/Euer Engagement !

Beste Grüsse und Gesundheit..........

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das Problem ist nicht der Mangel an Informationsmaterial, sondern der Mangel an Interesse daran, es zu nutzen.


Hallo Ralf,

da kann man Dir nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Du hast im übrigen wahrlich in all den Jahren, wo wir Deine unzähligen Übersetzungen nicht nur aus englischen Texten buchstäblich aufgesaugt haben, nicht nur an Qualität sondern auch an Quantität Dein Pensum übererfüllt. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Dein aktueller Appell in Richtung Mitwirkung zur Abfasssung einer zusammenfassenden Übersicht zu allem, was es an erster Stelle zu beachten gilt, wenn man die Diagnose PCa oder den Verdacht eines Prostatakrebses erfährt, und zwar aus Sicht eines betroffenen, schon mündigen Patienten, also eines medizinischen Laien, auf breites Interesse trifft. 

Es gibt einen wissenschaftlichen oder medizinischen Beirat, der den BPS bei geplanten Aktivitäten beratend zur Seite steht. In diesem Forum ist in den letzten Jahren immer wieder mal hinterfragt worden, was denn dieser Beirat tatsächlich macht und woran man seine Tätigkeit erkennen kann. Auch die Harow-Studie verfügt über einen solchen Beirat, wobei Hans-Jörg Fiebrand - Mitglied im Vorstand des BPS - den BPS dort vertritt. Details in *diesem* Bericht und *hier.

**Dies* sind die Mitglieder des seit dem Jahre 2005 existierenden Medizinischen Beirats des BPS.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch dieses Gremium, wenn man es darum bitten würde, einen leicht verständlichen Flyer erstellen könnte, der mit Kurzinformationen und doch umfassend aufklärend den Neubetroffenen die wichtigsten Hinweise gibt.

----------


## W.Rellok

> Hallo Ralf,
>  Du hast im übrigen wahrlich in all den Jahren, wo wir Deine unzähligen Übersetzungen nicht nur aus englischen Texten buchstäblich aufgesaugt haben, nicht nur an Qualität sondern auch an Quantität Dein Pensum übererfüllt. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Dein aktueller Appell in Richtung Mitwirkung zur Abfasssung einer zusammenfassenden Übersicht zu allem, was es an erster Stelle zu beachten gilt, wenn man die Diagnose PCa oder den Verdacht eines Prostatakrebses erfährt, und zwar aus Sicht eines betroffenen, schon mündigen Patienten, also eines medizinischen Laien, auf breites Interesse trifft.


Hallo Ralf, 

unzähligen Männern habe ich in meiner 30-jährigen Hausarztpraxis die "Krebsvorsorge" angedeihen lassen.Und häufig wurde aus der Vorsorge plötzlich ein "Krebsfall". Dir, lieber Ralf, muss ich von dem unseligen Gezänk hinsichtlich der IgEl Leistung nichts zu erzählen (häufig war der unter 15  liegende Uralen-Test zielführend).

Von eurer segensreichen und produktiven Arbeit wusste ich nichts. Ein bedauernswertes Defizit.
Ich hatte auch keine Ahnung davon, was Selbsthilfegruppen tatsächlich leisten können. Weil in der Ärzteschaft - nicht zu Unrecht - Zweifel bestehen hinsichtlich deren Unabhängigkeit von interessierten Pharmafirmen. Deren Subversion betrifft nicht nur Ärzte, vielmehr  - und laut neuen Medienberichten - sehr zielführend Patienten z.B. Diabetiker. Hier werden gerade sog. innovative Medikamente gepriesen, die in der Fachwelt schon als nicht indiziert abgelegt sind. Bekannt ist ja auch der unermessliche Markt von Vitamin- und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, deren Einsatz ja meist folgenlos und somit im Placebomileu läuft ( ut aliquid fiat).
Das Informationsbedürfnis eines gesunden Patienten ist nahe Null. Interessiert und zum Zuhören angeregt wird dieser erst durch die individuelle Betroffenheit: "der Pfarrer auf der Kanzel schimpft oftmals die Falschen, er müsste vor die Kirche und vor das Wirtshaus gehen..."

Lieber Ralf, ich bin beeindruckt von Deinem klaren Stil und der profunden Kenntnis und kann mich dem oben Gesagten anschließen. In meinem Kollegenkreis ernte ich seit einigen Monaten zunächst Unverständnis, bis meine Aufklärung über die interessante Welt des Prostataforums Klarheit verschafft. Danke!

Ich hoffe darauf, dass Du lieber Ralf, gesundheitlich noch lange in der Lage bist, in diesem Sinne zu wirken. 

Mit besten Wünschen

Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

*Ralf,
*DANKE, ein sehr guter Beitrag, der mir aus der Seele spricht. Auch ich wundere mich manchmal, dass selbst bei fortgeschrittenen Patienten das Interesse so gering ist und bleibt.




> ...Ich hatte auch keine Ahnung davon, was Selbsthilfegruppen tatsächlich leisten können. Weil in der Ärzteschaft - nicht zu Unrecht - Zweifel bestehen...


Fragt man nach der Reputation der Ärzteschaft würden wohl gefühlte 95% diese als durchaus fragwürdig bis korrupt bezeichnen, aber ebenso gefühlte 95% der PCa Patienten meint mit seinem Arzt ein sehr zufriedenstellendes, vertrauensvolles Verhältnis zu haben. Wie geht denn das eigentlich zusammen?

----------


## dillinger

Ja, ich muß Spertel uneingeschränkt beipflichten, auch von meiner Seite herzlichsten Dank für Deine Arbeit hier, Ralf. Unbezahlbar!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Hvielemi

> Um Männer für das Thema zu sensibilisieren  BEVOR sie das erste Mal mit einem erhöhten PSA-Wert konfrontiert werden,  bräuchte es ein
> * 
> Merkblatt, auf dem die zielführenden Diagnosemöglichkeiten kurz und knackig zusammengestellt sind.*






> *Das Problem ist nicht der Mangel an Informationsmaterial, sondern der Mangel an Interesse daran, es zu nutzen.*


Das sehe ich auch so.
Dieses Interesse zu wecken war mein Vorschlag.
Ich werde mir mal weitere Gedanken machen, wie man der BPS-Brochure
(die ich zu meiner Schande bisher nicht gekannt hatte) zu mehr Beachtuung 
verhelfen könnte. Vielleicht ginge es mit dem von mir angeregten Merkblatt, 
oder mit Postern auf öffentlichen Herrentoiletten oder ... 

Mal sehen, ob ich was zustandebringe.
Hvielemi

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Ralf,

Mein Eindruck bezüglich der Informationsschiene beim Prostatacarcinom - nach Studium der sehr guten BPS Info: sie wird nicht an die Hausärzte weitergegeben. Sie wird hauptsächlich von Urologen verantwortet. Wir haben wieder das Problem des in der Kirche predigenden Pfarrers, der die im Wirtshaus hockenden Nichtgläubigen naturgemäss nicht erreicht.

Die hausärztlich tätigen Internisten im Berufsverband Deutscher Internisten BDI sind ansprechbar. Ich werde diesbezüglich aktiv werden.

Winfried

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Herr Dr. Koller
finde es eine sehr gute Idee mit der Schiene über die Hausärzte, schließlich sind sie ja in der Regel die ersten Ansprechpartner der Betroffenen.
Was mich aber trotzdem wundert, dass die mannigfaltigen Informationsmöglichkeiten in dieser heutigen Zeit demnach viel zu wenig und sinnvoll genutzt werden. Die Leute haben doch fast alle einen Computer und es liegt doch nahe, diesen nicht nur für nutzlose Kinkerlitzchen oder Spielchen einzuschalten. Die Möglichkeiten, mit Betroffenen bzw. Selbsthilfegruppen und damit auch dem BPS in Kontakt zu kommen liegen doch auf der Hand. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten dass ich schon damals vor knapp 10 Jahren in kurzer Zeit beim BPS Vorgängerforum KISP gelandet bin. Auch wenn ich damals über meine spätere Therapie-Entscheidung zur Brachy-seeds-Implantation noch keine Ansprechpartner finden konnte, so lernte ich in diesem Forum sehr schnell, sich nicht vorschnell zur RPE oder anderen  Therapien drängen zu lassen. Auch mein Hausarzt war in dieser Zeit eine wertvolle Hilfe für mich.
Als Betroffener muß man sich allerdings auch selbst um sich kümmern und soz. der Manager seiner eigenen Krankheit werden.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Frank,
bei mir wurde vor zwei Jahren eine sogenannte "Sättigungsbiopsie" in der Tagesklinik durchgeführt, d. h. 16 Stanzen, davon 2 positiv. Ich überstand diese problemlos, lediglich 3 Tage Blut im Harn, keine Infektion. Konnte am selben Tag wieder nach Hause.Allerdings hab ich nach der Biopsie auch 3 - 4 Liter Wasser/Tag getrunken, um die Blase gut durchzuspülen. Schmerzen bei der Biopsie fast keine, nur am Abend hatte ich noch immer das Gefühl, dass der Ultraschallkopf noch immer "drin" wäre.

liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## W.Rellok

> finde es eine sehr gute Idee mit der Schiene über die Hausärzte, schließlich sind sie ja in der Regel die ersten Ansprechpartner der Betroffenen.
> Was mich aber trotzdem wundert, dass die mannigfaltigen Informationsmöglichkeiten in dieser heutigen Zeit demnach viel zu wenig und sinnvoll genutzt werden. Die Leute haben doch fast alle einen Computer und es liegt doch nahe, diesen nicht nur für nutzlose Kinkerlitzchen oder Spielchen einzuschalten. Die Möglichkeiten, mit Betroffenen bzw. Selbsthilfegruppen und damit auch dem BPS in Kontakt zu kommen liegen doch auf der Hand.


Hallo Carlos,
Vielen Dank für die kritische Anmerkung.
Ich habe mich ungenau ausgedrückt. Es geht um Krebsvorsorge bei Männern, die sich gesund fühlen. Die denken nicht an die hier angesprochene Infos. Sie weisen alle Gedanken bezüglich Krebs weit von sich. Darüberhinaus fühlen sie sich sicher, da doch in Medien vor dem PSA-Screening gewarnt wird. Da stehen doch nur Interessen der Raffies dahinter. Erst kürzlich wieder eine Breitseite: Spiegel, Süddeutsche Zeitung (Werner Bartens) u.a.
Der Hausarzt kann und muss im Rahmen der sog. Gesundheitsvorsorge (ab 35. Lebensjahr) aktiv werden. 

Verständlicherweise kann bei diesem Termin der Boden für das Verständnis bereitet werden. Selbstverständlich erfolgt dann - wenn notwendig - die Überweisung zum Facharzt.

Ich wiederhole mich: Vorsorge beim jungen Patienten bei den heute gut erkennbaren Gefahren, das sind Prostata- und Darmkrebs.

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich hoffe darauf, dass Du lieber Ralf, gesundheitlich noch lange in der Lage bist, in diesem Sinne zu wirken.


Danke, lieber Winfried, für diese Zeilen, über die ich mich ehrlich gefreut habe, ebenso wie über die Zustimmung aller Anderen, die sich zu meinem Beitrag geäußert haben. Und ja, dieselbe Hoffnung habe ich auch, und ich habe derzeit auch nicht die Absicht, schon mit dem Geschäft aufzuhören.

Zum Umwerben der Patientenvertreter durch Pharmafirmen gibt es ja auch auf der BPS-Homepage einen Artikel. Für den BPS kann ich versichern, dass er diesbezüglich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss, schon die Deutsche Krebshilfe, die mit ihren finanziellen Zuschüssen den BPS und sieben weitere deutsche Selbsthilfeorganisationen am Leben erhält, wacht mit Argusaugen darüber, dass deren Unabhängigkeit von den Pharmafirmen erhalten bleibt, sprich: es darf kein direktes Sponsoring angenommen werden, dass irgendwie nach Beeinflussung riechen könnte. Ich will in diesem Zusammenhang aber auch nicht verschweigen, dass mein Hotelaufenthalt anlässlich der nächsten DGU-Tagung (im September in Leipzig) von einer Firma übernommen wird, die bestimmte medizinische Geräte herstellt (Nachfragen an mich, um welche Firma es sich handelt, sind zwecklos). Diess ist mit keinerlei Auflagen verbunden, so dass ich daran nichts Anrüchiges erkenne.

@Hvielemi: Und wenn wir die Früherkennungs- oder irgend eine andere einschlägige Broschüre als Postwurfsendung an alle deutschen Haushalte verteilten, würden wahrscheinlich mehr als 99 % davon ungelesen ins Altpapier wandern; mit dem Schmuddelthema befasst sich ohne Not niemand. Zu meinem Urologen und zu meinem Hausarzt muss ich lobend sagen, dass sie die Packen von Früherkennungsbroschüren, die ich ihnen ins Haus trug, in ihren Praxen in die Broschürenständer gepackt haben. Allerdings fehlt bei beiden die Initiative, beim BPS nachzubestellen, wenn die Broschüren verbraucht sind. Meine Vermutung zum doch stattfindenden Abfluss ist, dass es die Ehefrauen sind, die ihrem Männe so eine Broschüre mitbringen. Er selbst würde kaum auf den Gedanken kommen, in so eine Broschüre zu schauen. Krebs bekommen ja immer nur die Anderen.

Ralf

----------


## tom aus lu

Für die Früherkennung kann nur in der hausärztlichen Praxis geworben werden. Hier kommen Männer als ersten hin wenn sie ein Zipperlein plagt. Die Hausärzte müssten dann Ihre Patienten dazu ermuntern diesen Schritt zu tun, das Ganze gebetsmühlenartig und mit einer ganzen Portion Aufklärungsarbeit. Denn:

Viele Männer wissen auch heute noch nicht das sie eine Prostata besitzen. Evtl. hat man(n) davon schon mal gehört, aber was das ist und wozu man(n) sie braucht dürfte in den wenigsten Köpfen parat sein. Überhaupt ist Prostata doch eine Krankheit die nur alte Männer bekommen (so was hatte Opa).

Wenn wir anfangen wollen Männer für dieses Thema verstärkt zu sensibilisieren, dann muss erst einmal Aufklärungsarbeit vorangestellt werden. 

Als nächstes ist es ein psychologisches Problem. Es kostet einen Mann Überwindung sich an seinen besten Teilen durch eine andere Person, in der Regel einem männlichen Arzt, herumfummeln zu lassen. Kommentar eines Bekannten, das ist doch schw*l! Hier wird die größte Hemmschwelle also bei den jüngeren Männern liegen.

Abschließend, ein Mann wird grundsätzlich nicht krank. Das wäre ein Zeichen von Schwäche. Was soll man(n) dann also generell beim Arzt? Und wenn es sein muss, dann wird man(n) bei seinem Hausarzt vorstellig, da wären wir also wieder am Anfang.

Tom

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo,

wir sind jetzt, wie es so oft passiert, fließend vom ursprünglichen Thema Sättingsbiopsie zum Thema Früherkennung gewandert. Für weitere Beiträge zu letzterem Thema möchte ich bitten, unter dieser gleichen Rubrik "Diagnostik, Therapien & Co." einen neuen thread zu beginnen. Die vorstehenden Beiträge zu trennen ist nicht möglich, da dieser thread dann zerrissen werden würde. Ich möchte ihn nicht schließen für den Fall, dass noch etwas zur Sättigungsbiopsie geschrieben wird.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Zur Sättigungsbiopsie erfährt man in *dieser* Dissertation: *Die Sättigungsbiopsie beim Prostatakarzinom - eine sinnvolle Erweiterung der Diagnostik?* - verfasst von einer Frau - ab Seite 47 im Zusammenhang mit insignifikanten Prostatakarzinomen noch einige Details.

----------


## tom aus lu

Um beim Thema zu bleiben....

Eine Sättigungsbiopsie kann nicht zielführend bei der Diagnostik sein. Gänzlich unberücksichtigt (auch in der erwähnten Arbeit) bleibt nämlich die Tatsache das einem Organ massiven Schaden zugeführt wird. Jede Läsion, sei diese noch so klein, bleibt nicht ohne Folgen und kann Auslöser massiver Probleme werden.

Die Dissertation wurde erstellt zu einem Zeitpunkt als die bildgebenden Verfahren noch nicht das boten was heute machbar ist. Wie schon mehrfach beschrieben halte ich persönlich nur eine zielgerichtete Punktion für zukunfstweißend. Nicht mehr sondern die Entnahme weniger Biopsate unter vorheriger Bildaufbereitung sollte das Ziel sein. Wie gesagt käme keiner auf die Idee sonstige Organe mehrfach zu durchlöchern in der Hoffnung ein Karzinom zu finden. Alle sonstigen Organbiopsien werden zielorientiert, d.h. die Punktion suspekter Bereiche, durchgeführt! Warum erlauben wir uns bei der Prostata einen solch massiven Eingriff?

Ansonsten beschreibt genau dieser Artikel http://www.extremnews.com/berichte/g...5bf13bb18c5fd8 das Dilemma.

Ganz ketzerisch gesagt gelingt ein Nachweis des Krebses zu 100% erst beim Pathologen wenn er das ganze Organ auf dem Tisch hat. Vielleicht sollte jemand dann mal eine Studie der "prophylaktischen" Organentnahme durchführen....

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

> Eine Sättigungsbiopsie kann nicht zielführend bei der Diagnostik sein. Gänzlich unberücksichtigt (auch in der erwähnten Arbeit) bleibt nämlich die Tatsache, dass einem Organ massiver Schaden zugeführt wird. Jede Läsion, sei diese noch so klein, bleibt nicht ohne Folgen und kann Auslöser massiver Probleme werden.


Hallo Tom,

jede Biopsie ergibt doch eine Diagnose. Ziemlich einig sind wir uns jedoch, dass eine Sättigungsbiopsie, die wohl ab 24 Stanzen als solche bezeichnet wird - von 48 Stanzen in einer anberaumten Sitzung hat man schon gelesen - einer Fastdurchlöcherung der Prostata, allerdings auch abhängig vom PV, sehr nahe kommt.




> Die Dissertation wurde erstellt zu einem Zeitpunkt, als die bildgebenden Verfahren noch nicht das boten, was heute machbar ist. Wie schon mehrfach beschrieben, halte ich persönlich nur eine zielgerichtete Punktion für zukunfstweisend. Nicht mehr, sondern die Entnahme weniger Biopsate unter vorheriger Bildaufbereitung sollte das Ziel sein. Wie gesagt, käme keiner auf die Idee sonstige Organe mehrfach zu durchlöchern in der Hoffnung ein Karzinom zu finden. Alle sonstigen Organbiopsien werden zielorientiert, d.h. die Punktion suspekter Bereiche, durchgeführt! Warum erlauben wir uns bei der Prostata einen solch massiven Eingriff?


Die Dissertation wurde zwar 2007 erarbeitet, aber da gab es schon die Möglichkeit, mit Hilfe von Anna gezielter zu biopsieren, und eine leistungsfähige PET/CT mit angeschlossener MRT unter Verwendung einer endorektalen Spule gab es auch schon. Die Verfasserin hat ja auch ein Fragezeichen hinter den Titel ihrer Doktorarbeit gesetzt.




> Vielleicht sollte jemand dann mal eine Studie der "prophylaktischen" Organentnahme durchführen....


Das mit prophylaktisch hat in der Tat mal einer im Zorn gemeint, als er vorschlug, sich die Prostata schon bald nach der Pubertät entfernen zu lassen, dann bekäme er zumindest an dieser Stelle keinen Krebs, der sich als PCa manifestieren könnte.

*"Es gibt Ärzte,  die es sich leisten können, ihre Patienten rasch zu heilen"
*(Hans Brändli)

----------


## Feuerwehrmann

Hallo,




> Alle sonstigen Organbiopsien werden zielorientiert, d.h. die Punktion suspekter Bereiche, durchgeführt! Warum erlauben wir uns bei der Prostata einen solch massiven Eingriff?


Sie haben recht. Meist bleibt dem kleinen Würmchen aber nichts anderes übrig als sich unterzuordnen, mit sich schieben zu lassen wie eine Schaffigur. Bei Sonderwünschen kommt Inhen sofort die ausgestreckte Hand entgegen.




> die Möglichkeit, mit Hilfe von *Anna* gezielter zu biopsieren, und eine leistungsfähige *PET/CT mit angeschlossener MRT* unter Verwendung einer *endorektalen Spule*


Bezahlt die GKV alle diese Wunderwerke? Wenn nicht, dann erübrigt sich jedes weitere Grübeln über die Anwendbarkeit dieser Supertechniken für das Gros der PK-Nation. Dazu kommt noch die mühsame und idR erfolglose Suche nach einem Kassenarzt, der bereit wäre, sein Budget mit diesen Artefakten zu ruinieren.

Oft machen die niedergelassenen Urologen klassische Biopsien selbst, wie schon immer, natürlich ohne Spule, ANNA etc. Einem Kassenpatienten, der sich in ein "Akademisches Lehr-KH" mit der modernsten Technik verirrt, bleibt selbst dann nichts anderes übrig, als sich mit dem schämenhaften Herumstochern eines Jungarztes gerade nach der Schule, der sich da anlernt, abzufinden, auch wenn das Haus sonst mit den tollsten Sachen ausgestattet ist.

Gruß Josef




> "Es gibt Ärzte, die es sich leisten können, ihre Patienten rasch zu heilen"
> (Hans Brändli)


"Es gibt Patienten, die sich nicht die Ärzte leisten können, die sie rasch heilen könnten." 
(Josef der Feuerwehrmann)

----------


## tom aus lu

> "Es gibt Patienten, die sich nicht die Ärzte leisten können, die sie rasch heilen könnten." 
> (Josef der Feuerwehrmann)


Das Medizin bezahlbar bleiben und es einheitliche Standarts in der Früherkennung, Diagnostik und Behandlung geben muss ist ja gerade mein Anliegen.

Würden die Biopsien nicht massenhaft und unkontrolliert durchgeführt werden, hätte auch die GKV keinen Grund höherwertige Diagnostiken abzulehnen. Leider ist es aber ja ein Phänomen, dass man die Prostata lieber einmal zuviel biopsiert als zu wenig. Gerade weil sie jeder Urologe selbst durchführen kann und eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle darstellt geht es nach dem Prinzip "viel hilft viel". Manchmal wäre aber auch hier weniger mehr.

So ging es auch dem PSA-Test der durchaus vor Jahren noch im Leistungskatalog der GKV stand. Da aber der Nutzen nicht klar war und der Test trotz allem massenhaft durchgeführt wurde, waren PSA Messungen für die Kasse dann nicht mehr finanzierbar.

So ist es heute fakt, dass Gesundheit immer mehr ein Aspekt der persönlichen finanziellen Absicherung wird und ein Arzt ohne seine Privatpatienten und IGEL seine Praxis zumachen könnte. 

Aber auch ein trost bleibt, Privatpatienten die sich rühmen von Herrn Professor selbst operiert worden zu sein können sich dessen auch nicht sicher sein. In der Regel war Herr Professor mal kurz anwesend um als Leistungserbringer auf der Rechnung zu stehen, operiert hat dann doch der junge Kollege....  nur soviel aus meinem damaligen klinischen Alltag.

Tom

----------


## Heribert

> Aber auch ein trost bleibt, Privatpatienten die sich rühmen von Herrn Professor selbst operiert worden zu sein können sich dessen auch nicht sicher sein. In der Regel war Herr Professor mal kurz anwesend um als Leistungserbringer auf der Rechnung zu stehen, operiert hat dann doch der junge Kollege....  nur soviel aus meinem damaligen klinischen Alltag.


Ein getürkter Operationsbericht ist nach wie vor eine strafbare Handlung. Es sollte also spätestens mit der Aushändigung des OP-Berichtes herauskommen wer die Operation geleitet hat.

Heribert

----------


## tom aus lu

> Ein getürkter Operationsbericht ist nach wie vor eine strafbare Handlung. Es sollte also spätestens mit der Aushändigung des OP-Berichtes herauskommen wer die Operation geleitet hat.
> 
> Heribert


Das ist absolut richtig. An einer OP sind ja mehrere Personen beteiligt, in der Regel werden ja auch die Vor- und nacharbeiten (Eröffnung, Nahtarbeiten usw) von Assistenzärzten erledigt. Der Bericht wird dann nach der OP angefertigt. Das Problem, wer kann die Richtigkeit bezeugen? Der Patient ist hier wohl eher auszuschließen. Videodokumentation noch nicht etabliert. 

Krankenhausalltag hat nichts mit Schwarzwaldklinik Romantik zu tun. Hier geht es um knallhartes Business! Leider! Ein Grund warum ich in der Gesundheitsindustrie nicht mehr arbeite.....

Näheres hier unter "bei Krankenhäusern" http://www.arztwiki.de/wiki/Abrechnungsbetrug

Tom

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Tom,

wenn Du solche Allgemeinplätze als gängige Praxis verteilst, solltest Du aber auch dazu schreiben, wer in der *Verantwortung* für den OP-Bericht steht. Ich gehörte übrigens viele Jahre zu dem Personal, welches auf die korekte ärztliche Dokumentation zu achten hatte. Ich habe derartige OP-Berichte nie erlebt. Leider sind wir schon wieder vom eigentlichen Thema weg.

Heribert

----------


## tom aus lu

Zitat aus Deinem Link: "Routinemäßig den Chef einer Abteilung speziell bei Privatpatienten aus Abrechnungsgründen immer als Operateur anzugeben, wie es an manchen großen Kliniken noch Brauch ist, ist abzulehnen und entspricht dem Tatbestand des Betruges. In den Akten wird diese Verfahrensweise meist dadurch transparent, daß im Narkoseprotokoll bzw. im Op-Pflegedokument der Chef sowieso nicht als Operateur eingetragen wurde."

Mag sein, dass sich dies mittlerweile herumgesprochen hat. Ich bin ja seit 2008 nicht mehr im "Geschäft". Aber wenn da schon von einem "Brauch" gesprochen wird war sicherlich die Verfahrensweiße nicht nur ein "Einzelfall".

Natürlich läuft heute alles regelkonform und der Chef hat den entscheidenten Schnitt gemacht... ich relativieren hiermit meine Meinung und Distanziere mich von meiner Aussage.

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind jetzt, wie es so oft passiert, fließend vom ursprünglichen Thema Sättingsbiopsie zum Thema Früherkennung gewandert. Für weitere Beiträge zu letzterem Thema möchte ich bitten, unter dieser gleichen Rubrik "Diagnostik, Therapien & Co." einen neuen thread zu beginnen. Die vorstehenden Beiträge zu trennen ist nicht möglich, da dieser thread dann zerrissen werden würde. Ich möchte ihn nicht schließen für den Fall, dass noch etwas zur Sättigungsbiopsie geschrieben wird.
> 
> Ralf


...wir sollten uns danach halten.

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Josef, der Feuerwehrmann, hat mein ironisch gemeintes Zitat eher fehl gedeutet, was schon mal vorkommen kann. Wie auch immer, seiner Variante möchte ich nicht widersprechen und auch nicht auf die Details, was die möglichen Nachteile von GKV-Patienten betrifft näher eingehen.

Also zurück zur Sättigungsbiopsie, die absolut nun endgültig vernachlässigungswürdig ist, denn mit *dieser* Untersuchung würde das ohnehin entfallen.

Wenn dann auch noch ergänzende Ergebnisse dabei herauskommen, weil  neben Hinweisen auf morphologische Auffälligkeiten die Hochfeld-MRT zusätzlich weitere wichtige Informationen, zum Beispiel über die Durchblutung, Stoffwechsel und die Zelldichte in der Prostata liefert, sollte man es so machen lassen, weil diese weiteren Informationen auch Einfluss auf die Behandlung wie die Strahlentherapie nehmen.

*"In der einen Hälfte des Lebens opfern wir unsere Gesundheit, um Geld zu verdienen, in der anderen Hälfte opfern wir Geld, um die Gesundheit wiederzuerlangen"
*(Voltaire)

----------


## tom aus lu

> Sättigungsbiopsie, die absolut nun endgültig vernachlässigungswürdig ist, denn mit *dieser* Untersuchung würde das ohnehin entfallen.


Prima, das Problem ist angekommen und Schritte auf dem richtigen Weg unternommen. Die zukünftigen Generationen werden dankbar sein....

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> Mein Eindruck bezüglich der Informationsschiene beim Prostatacarcinom - nach Studium der sehr guten BPS Info: sie wird nicht an die Hausärzte weitergegeben. Sie wird hauptsächlich von Urologen verantwortet. Wir haben wieder das Problem des in der Kirche predigenden Pfarrers, der die im Wirtshaus hockenden Nichtgläubigen naturgemäss nicht erreicht.
> 
> Die hausärztlich tätigen Internisten im Berufsverband Deutscher Internisten BDI sind ansprechbar. Ich werde diesbezüglich aktiv werden.


Das ist eine sehr gute Idee.

Im ARD-Gesundheitsmagazin (Video-Link: PSA-Test) von heute wird ein Betroffener gezeigt, dem der ganze Schreck der Krebsdiagnose in die Knochen fuhr, bis er an der Charité von Prof. Miller ordentlich aufgeklärt wurde.


Jaja, ich weiss, hier sollte von Sättigungsbiopsie die Rede sein, aber wie es scheint, kann man dieses Thema abschliessen bzw. auf krasse Fälle begrenzen, in denen f-PSA und VZ klar auf aggressiven Krebs hinweisen, aber weder im Bild, noch in einer ordentlich gemachten bildgestützten Biopsie was gefunden würde. 
Gibt es sowas überhaupt?

Prof. Miller weist im 'Gesundheitsmagazin' auf den unterschiedlichen Charakter des oft langsam wachsenden Prostatakrebses hin im Gegensatz zu Lungen-, Brust- oder Darmkrebs, wo immer Handlungsbedarf bestehe. Bei Hausärzten löst "Krebs" wohl zuallererst mal Alarm aus, aber wenigstens die Urologen sollten diesen Alarmismus gegenüber dem Patienten unterdrücken können. Aber das scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein, wie das ARD-Beispiel zeigt.
Mehr Information ist auf ALLEN möglichen Ebenen angezeigt, denn wer guckt schon das 'Gesundheitsmagazin' wenn er sich gesund fühlt?

Puistola



PS: Ich hab mal begonnen, an so einem Merkblatt zu basteln.
Schnell hab ich gemerkt:
-  Ich weiss zuwenig
-  Ich bin kein Kommunikations-Fachmann
-  Ich hab kein Netzwerk ausser dieses Forum (immerhin!)
Das reicht nicht, um die Hälfte der Menschheit zu erreichen.
Schade ...

----------


## igel13

hallo reinardo -
mit einem aktuellen psa-wert von 19, wurde mir empfohlen, zur krebsdiagnose ja-nein, eine sättigungsbiopsie stationär unter vollnarkose machen zu lassen.
 ist jetzt auch kurzfristig gelaufen.
aber - solch eine biopsie mit sage und schreibe 30 einstichen ist wirklich eine quälerei. die nebenwirkungen mit sehr starkem blutverlust sollte man beachten (bei mir sogar eine nacht intensivstation).
ich kann im großen und ganzen deinen feststellungen nur zustimmen.
es stellt sich für mich die frage, ob es hier wirlich keine keine anderen verfahren gibt, womit man eine genaue krebs-diagnose durchführen kann.

gruß an alle, die meine feststellungen lesen -

igel13

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo igel13,




> es stellt sich für mich die frage, ob es hier wirlich keine keine anderen verfahren gibt


Leider hast du die negativen Auswirkungen der Sättigungsbiopsie erleben müssen, die bei weitem hätten noch schlimmer kommen können. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz die Fragestellung. Die Entscheidung zur Sättigungsbiopsie hast du mit getragen. Dieses Forum bietet die ganze Bandbreite der Vor- und Nachteile dieses Verfahrens. So wie ich die Diskussionen interpretiere war in letzter Zeit eher eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber einer Sättigungsbiopsie vorhanden. 

Eine Sättigungsbiopsie sollte zur Manifestation eines Karzinoms mittlerweile der Vergangenheit angehören. Es sollten doch genügend Alternativen vorhanden sein.

Für mich ist eine Sättigungsbiopsie eine Verzweiflungstat um endlich den Krebs nachzuweisen um dann das bis dato total lädierte Organ "Gott sei Dank" zu entfernen ... sorry, es klingt zynisch aber was anderes fällt mir nicht dazu ein! 

Dein Erlebnis sollte noch einmal mehr dazu beitragen die Sättigungsbiopsie lieber zweimal zu überdenken und wirklich nur als "ultima ratio" in Betracht zu ziehen.

Alles Gute für dich!

Tom

----------


## tom aus lu

Um nicht nur kritische Anmerkungen zu liefern noch meine persönliche Indikationsstellung für eine Sättigungsbiopsie die ich so definiere:

- abnorme PSA Werte (über mehrer Zyklen - Ausschluss Prostatitis!) oder
- suspekter Tastbefund oder
- suspekter TRUS
- (Sextanten)Erstbiospie (mindestens TRUS geführt)
- bei negativer Erstbiopsie und weiterhin steigenden PSA Werten Zweitbiopsie (MRT oder C-TRUS)
- bei negativer Zweitbiopsie  und weiterhin steigenden PSA Werten
- Ultima Ratio - Sättigungsbiopsie

Tom

----------

